# Freezer' Burn 2019 Round 3



## mllrkllr88

Reserved!


----------



## The Pook

:specool:

@Serious_Don

:boxing3:


----------



## Samsarulz

Nice David and all people keeping this flame alive!


----------



## keeph8n

Wooooo! Time to break out the goodies. Good luck to all and a HUGE thank you to all involved in making the prizes possible!


----------



## shar00750

Great work guys , it's look like awesome competition .


----------



## jordanhyde99

Yo, this looks awesome. 

One question, at the beginning it says 

"Processor is unlimited. ANY processor from any generation is welcome!!", then further down it says "All AMD and Intel CPUâ€™️s are allowed up to 8 physical cores (you can also use less than 8 cores)" for the ambient section. Which is true?


----------



## jordanhyde99

And are we allowed to use 2 different CPUs? For example, 3900X for some benches, 8600K for others?


----------



## Noxinite

Leeeeeeeeet's go!


----------



## mllrkllr88

jordanhyde99 said:


> Yo, this looks awesome.
> 
> One question, at the beginning it says
> 
> "Processor is unlimited. ANY processor from any generation is welcome!!", then further down it says "All AMD and Intel CPUâ€™️s are allowed up to 8 physical cores (you can also use less than 8 cores)" for the ambient section. Which is true?





jordanhyde99 said:


> And are we allowed to use 2 different CPUs? For example, 3900X for some benches, 8600K for others?


You can use any CPU for any bench with any core count you want!


----------



## mllrkllr88

We are still finalizing the details but I wanted to drop the thread a little early. The exact details might change a little bit up until the start of the competition.


----------



## Mikecdm

Are "valid" scores on futuremark required?



> In addition the score file must be saved and uploaded to 3DMark (https://www.3dmark.com/settings/uploadresult) to validate the score and check the SystemInfo version.


I saw this, but it could mean validating that the screenshot is legit or it could mean that it's a clean run without changing LOD or disabling tesselation.


----------



## Dhoulmagus

The Pook said:


> :specool:
> 
> @Serious_Don
> 
> :boxing3:


Oh baby.. You have a card for this? Not sure what to get


----------



## The Pook

Serious_Don said:


> Oh baby.. You have a card for this? Not sure what to get



I'd place 1st with a GT 210, makes no difference to me. 

:laughings

I _had_ a 1060 but I sold it when I got my 1080 Ti, lightsout has it now.


----------



## Dhoulmagus

The Pook said:


> I'd place 1st with a GT 210, makes no difference to me.
> 
> :laughings
> 
> I _had_ a 1060 but I sold it when I got my 1080 Ti, lightsout has it now.


Ah well. I'll likely grab something polaris. Could go hard and get a 580 to use in foldathons after (if it survives) but be afraid of pushing it too far.. or maybe a 550 and blow it the hell up and come in 76th place anyway 

decisions decisions


----------



## Noxinite

Mikecdm said:


> Are "valid" scores on futuremark required?
> 
> I saw this, but it could mean validating that the screenshot is legit or it could mean that it's a clean run without changing LOD or disabling tesselation.


Normally we say this to check against the screenshot.

I think as for tweaks we shall follow HWBots past rulings, so tessellation tweaks and LOD are fine for FS. But LOD and tess tweaking are banned for TS, AFAIK.


----------



## keeph8n

Noxinite said:


> Normally we say this to check against the screenshot.
> 
> I think as for tweaks we shall follow HWBots past rulings, so tessellation tweaks and LOD are fine for FS. But LOD and tess tweaking are banned for TS, AFAIK.


Yes. FS allows LOD/Tess tweaking, but TS is required to be run as default for the driver.


----------



## unityofsaints

32M on Benchmate! 🤮 What's next, UL Systeminfo for CPU-Z? HPET mandatory for BCLK? Windows XP only for Unigine Heaven?


----------



## mllrkllr88

unityofsaints said:


> 32M on Benchmate! 🤮 What's next, UL Systeminfo for CPU-Z? HPET mandatory for BCLK? Windows XP only for Unigine Heaven?


Haha, you don't have to play if you don't like the setup  I would guess that new gen platforms wont have XP support...so 32M on W7 is coming (but that's just a guess).


----------



## mllrkllr88

Serious_Don said:


> Oh baby.. You have a card for this? Not sure what to get


It's going to be fun to see how this works out in the end  It looks like maybe 580 could win on ambient and 1060 could have an edge on LN2. That's based on current hwbot results, but it will be fun to see it unfold


----------



## Dhoulmagus

mllrkllr88 said:


> It's going to be fun to see how this works out in the end  It looks like maybe 580 could win on ambient and 1060 could have an edge on LN2. That's based on current hwbot results, but it will be fun to see it unfold


I'm not aware of how well (or not) Polaris will scale with temp in the ambient circuit, haven't touched AMD since Hawaii. I know those northerners among us enjoying 5 degree F weather will have their rigs in the window, so I hope it gets cold here soon ... I did round 2 (gtx 460 / air) in ~26-27C ambient temps, that was like trying to beat down a brick wall. 

I have my eye on a Sapphire Nitro 580 at the moment, I see at least 2 of them close to the top on hwbot listed for stock cooling


----------



## GtiJason

EPIC !
Awesome job Nox, Miller, JPM, Tagg, Splave 
Much love to ASRock, Kingpin Cooling and Team Group ! Use them links to visit their websites guys !

As much as I would prefer 32m on XP, for a comp like this it makes a lot of sense with BM. We all have the same limitations, and hopefully it will help discover NEW tweaks for SPi 32m on Windows 7+newer OS. 
I don't know about the rest of ya'll but I have spent 100+ hours learning how to mod bios', flash via RPi/Ch341A & more. Countless hours trying to get modern platforms to run <properly> on XP 32bit all just to run 1 benchmark ( One very lovely 4+ minute test, the one true Mem OC benchmark π ). 
Sure we got Z390 there, but with an overall multi community effort of probably thousands of hours. I can see us succeeding on upcoming Intel LGA 1200? socket, but would not be surprised if that's the end


----------



## mllrkllr88

Thanks GTI! I hope you join us  

Who knows about bios editing on RX580 series cards? I am clueless, anyone what to shed some light on this topic?


----------



## The Pook

I've been doing some digging but mostly all I'm finding is people talking about custom BIOS for mining (presumably with_ lower_ voltages). 

assuming the memory straps work like the 7000/R9 series at the very least you should be able to fairly easily edit the memory timing straps. 

apparently there's even a tool to make it a bit easier that I found here, so you don't need to dick around with a hex editor and GPU-Z.


----------



## macsbeach98

Looks like another great competiton WTG Dave


----------



## Vinster411

Sweet Comp Setup Dave as always

Great work.

Vin


----------



## Noxinite

The Pook said:


> I've been doing some digging but mostly all I'm finding is people talking about custom BIOS for mining (presumably with_ lower_ voltages).
> 
> assuming the memory straps work like the 7000/R9 series at the very least you should be able to fairly easily edit the memory timing straps.
> 
> apparently there's even a tool to make it a bit easier that I found here, so you don't need to dick around with a hex editor and GPU-Z.


There is a better Polaris bios editor, however some of the links from "mining" websites are dodgy and sometimes contain malware, so be warned.

I can attach a working copy of the editor in a few weeks when I have access to it again.


----------



## unityofsaints

mllrkllr88 said:


> Haha, you don't have to play if you don't like the setup  I would guess that new gen platforms wont have XP support...so 32M on W7 is coming (but that's just a guess).


That's what they said before Z170 release. And Z270 release. And Z370 release. And Z390 release. But that's also not the point, SP32M on Windows 7 is safe without benchmate.


----------



## mllrkllr88

I grabbed one RX580 from eBay, no crazy binning for me this time. I scored this Red Devil Golden Sample for a little over $100 shipped, there are many more in that price range too!! I also have a 1060 6GB to play with, but that one comes later. 

Quick test with stock cooler, stock thermal paste, and +100mV applied in software: 1520/2200 in Firestrike hitting a max of 62c

The Core PWM is IR3567B
The Memory PWM is APW8722A
There are at least two supporting voltage rails. GS7256 and GS9238
Memory IC: Micron D9VVR, Part Number: MT51J256M32HF-80

Once I measure voltage and take a closer look at this card I will be able to determine the usage of the supplemental rails. The core PWM is digital and running I2C, so EvC2 would be a great choice for this card. The memory and PLL/AUX rails will need a manual voltmod. The stock capping in this board looks pretty nice, I will add some more but I don't expect to achieve much from this. It's a very solid design from the factory...no external VRM modding for me this time (as long as EvC2 is working with no limits).


----------



## 5erveD

Go Go Go!

So many things to choose from this time!

I am leaning towards the RX480/580. Still reading in tho.
A person could try to flash a 480 to a 580 in order to keep the costs down. 
Not sure how well this will work but you'll just have to find out yourself!

RX480 voltage control tool at the bot.
Splaves protip: you need visual basic 2013 x86 for it to work!

Or use EVC2 if you got one.

https://community.hwbot.org/topic/1...-01b-easy-software-tool-by-tiborrr-amp-tomie/

Really excited to murder some cards!
Quickly changing wishlist for Christmas and birthday


----------



## Noxinite

mllrkllr88 said:


> I grabbed one RX580 from eBay, no crazy binning for me this time. I scored this Red Devil Golden Sample for a little over $100 shipped, there are many more in that price range too!! I also have a 1060 6GB to play with, but that one comes later.
> 
> Quick test with stock cooler, stock thermal paste, and +100mV applied in software: 1520/2200 in Firestrike hitting a max of 62c
> 
> The Core PWM is IR3567B
> The Memory PWM is APW8722A
> There are at least two supporting voltage rails. GS7256 and GS9238
> Memory IC: Micron D9VVR, Part Number: MT51J256M32HF-80
> 
> Once I measure voltage and take a closer look at this card I will be able to determine the usage of the supplemental rails. The core PWM is digital and running I2C, so EvC2 would be a great choice for this card. The memory and PLL/AUX rails will need a manual voltmod. The stock capping in this board looks pretty nice, I will add some more but I don't expect to achieve much from this. It's a very solid design from the factory...no external VRM modding for me this time (as long as EvC2 is working with no limits).


Snap! Haha, I have the exact same card.


----------



## mllrkllr88

@*5erveD* Stoked you can join us! Invite your benching friends too!!
@*Noxinite* Nice card choice my dude! Do you have the EVC2? I checked last night, support is already built in for this PWM!!


For those who may be reading along and don't know, the EVC2 is in the simplest terms, a device that allows unlimited voltage control of the core voltage. It speaks the language of the PWM controller and allows the user to edit many features such as voltage, LLC, OCP, and others. 
https://www.elmorlabs.com/index.php/product/evc2/


----------



## Noxinite

mllrkllr88 said:


> @*5erveD* Stoked you can join us! Invite your benching friends too!!
> @*Noxinite* Nice card choice my dude! Do you have the EVC2? I checked last night, support is already built in for this PWM!!
> 
> 
> For those who may be reading along and don't know, the EVC2 is in the simplest terms, a device that allows unlimited voltage control of the core voltage. It speaks the language of the PWM controller and allows the user to edit many features such as voltage, LLC, OCP, and others.
> https://www.elmorlabs.com/index.php/product/evc2/


:O I do actually! Not had a chance to use it yet though, this might be very interesting then.


----------



## mllrkllr88

Noxinite said:


> Snap! Haha, I have the exact same card.


 This might be the third time (definitely second) we have both ended up with the same exact card without talking about it...how funny  :h34r-smi


----------



## Noxinite

mllrkllr88 said:


> This might be the third time (definitely second) we have both ended up with the same exact card without talking about it...how funny  :h34r-smi


Well, I've had my card for 4 months, sooooo. 

*Update to the OP underway, some details have changed and others clarified (will update this when finished).*

*Update finished - 2019.12.24 - 09:00 UTC*


----------



## 5erveD

mllrkllr88 said:


> @*5erveD* Stoked you can join us! Invite your benching friends too!!
> @*Noxinite* Nice card choice my dude! Do you have the EVC2? I checked last night, support is already built in for this PWM!!
> 
> 
> For those who may be reading along and don't know, the EVC2 is in the simplest terms, a device that allows unlimited voltage control of the core voltage. It speaks the language of the PWM controller and allows the user to edit many features such as voltage, LLC, OCP, and others.
> https://www.elmorlabs.com/index.php/product/evc2/


Definitely will but not sure if any of the Dutch/Belgium overclockers will join. Not many left actually. 

Been searching some rx580 cards and not seeing much benefit of the 8gb versions.
Anybody got more info on if any benefit at all ? 

About to get my hands on a RX 580 4gb Nitro+. Might get several if all works out. 



Verstuurd vanaf mijn Moto G (4) met Tapatalk


----------



## Noxinite

5erveD said:


> Definitely will but not sure if any of the Dutch/Belgium overclockers will join. Not many left actually.
> 
> Been searching some rx580 cards and not seeing much benefit of the 8gb versions.
> Anybody got more info on if any benefit at all ?
> 
> About to get my hands on a RX 580 4gb Nitro+. Might get several if all works out.
> 
> 
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn Moto G (4) met Tapatalk


Not sure if there are any benefits for these benchmarks, how much vram does Time Spy need? Edit: I just checked and TSE needs at least 4GB, so normal TS should be fine with 4GB.

I only got an 8GB as it was my daily for the last few months.


----------



## Splave

in


----------



## 5erveD

Noxinite said:


> Not sure if there are any benefits for these benchmarks, how much vram does Time Spy need? Edit: I just checked and TSE needs at least 4GB, so normal TS should be fine with 4GB.
> 
> I only got an 8GB as it was my daily for the last few months.


I checked a few top spots on the bot and the Russian hardware master _12_ is using a 4GB for the #1 scores for Timespy and Fire Strike.
The only thing it couold benefit from is the higher clocked mem. Could, in theory, give a higher overclockable mem which could help.

Not sure, so we just have to find out.


----------



## keeph8n

Splave said:


> in







Whoa there speedy.........calm it down a bit....


----------



## Noxinite

5erveD said:


> I checked a few top spots on the bot and the Russian hardware master _12_ is using a 4GB for the #1 scores for Timespy and Fire Strike.
> The only thing it couold benefit from is the higher clocked mem. Could, in theory, give a higher overclockable mem which could help.
> 
> Not sure, so we just have to find out.


The only thing to note also is that many people have played with the timings (for mining mainly) so it's not always the best thing to look at memory clocks and try and compare. *Shrug* Maybe we'll find out.

Always, looking at his scores it is a bit odd as the card appears to not have any hard mods in his pictures? And he's only at 1.35V @-80C (not sure about temp), which also is odd.


----------



## Splave

mllrkllr88 said:


> This might be the third time (definitely second) we have both ended up with the same exact card without talking about it...how funny  :h34r-smi


this is all too convenient


----------



## The Pook

shame the 590 isn't allowed, I've got access to a free one 

I looked for the Golden Sample cards on eBay but the cheapest I found was $120 + $30 shipping, I went for an XFX GTS Black Edition for $100 instead. 



Splave said:


> this is all too convenient



#impeachFreezerBurnMods2019


----------



## Noxinite

Splave said:


> this is all too convenient


Shhhh, you're supposed to be on our payroll! :O


----------



## ikem

1060s are slower than 580s? Dont see many people jumping on 1060s


----------



## 5erveD

Noxinite said:


> The only thing to note also is that many people have played with the timings (for mining mainly) so it's not always the best thing to look at memory clocks and try and compare. *Shrug* Maybe we'll find out.
> 
> 
> 
> Always, looking at his scores it is a bit odd as the card appears to not have any hard mods in his pictures? And he's only at 1.35V @-80C (not sure about temp), which also is odd.


True!
Haven't taking that in consideration.
Thanks for pointing that out.

I do know he is pretty experienced with a soldering iron, so a hardmod could be a option. But there are softmods for these cards as well. AB modifications is possible to.

Maybe we should just ask him LoL ;-)

Verstuurd vanaf mijn Moto G (4) met Tapatalk


----------



## mllrkllr88

ikem said:


> 1060s are slower than 580s? Dont see many people jumping on 1060s


I think it remains to be seen. If you check Hwbot there are some 1060 results that crush 580 (LN2).


----------



## 5erveD

mllrkllr88 said:


> I think it remains to be seen. If you check Hwbot there are some 1060 results that crush 580 (LN2).


Also true. 
But those are mainly Galax cards doing 2700++ MHz. If your able to get one of those you will obliterated all the competition. And iirc some of those were e-powered.

Haven't searched properly on Gtx 1060 yet.
But a Gtx 1060 can have a advantage on the RX 580 in terms of scaling in the upper regions of ln2.

This is what makes this competition a really interesting one. I will be really interesting to see where this is going to end 

Let it RIP!


Verstuurd vanaf mijn Moto G (4) met Tapatalk


----------



## GtiJason

mllrkllr88 said:


> For those who may be reading along and don't know, the EVC2 is in the simplest terms, a device that allows unlimited voltage control of the core voltage. It speaks the language of the PWM controller and allows the user to edit many features such as voltage, LLC, OCP, and others.
> https://www.elmorlabs.com/index.php/product/evc2/


EVC2 is a tool all overclockers should have for the price. Basically an Arduino/Rasp Pi for OC. Newer software now EPower IV ready


----------



## Redwoodz

5erveD said:


> Also true.
> But those are mainly Galax cards doing 2700++ MHz. If your able to get one of those you will obliterated all the competition. And iirc some of those were e-powered.
> 
> Haven't searched properly on Gtx 1060 yet.
> But a Gtx 1060 can have a advantage on the RX 580 in terms of scaling in the upper regions of ln2.
> 
> This is what makes this competition a really interesting one. I will be really interesting to see where this is going to end
> 
> Let it RIP!
> 
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn Moto G (4) met Tapatalk


 I think TimeSpy will go to 1060 and FS to 580...you might need both


----------



## mllrkllr88

In the spirit of Christmas Noxinite and I have decided to drop the wallpaper a few hours early! :thumb:


Here it is (also attached to OP)


----------



## MasterbitzOC

Excellent, to start the year and thanks to the administrator for making it possible, Happy Holidays to all


----------



## jordanhyde99

Awesome, time to get started. Time to get Benchmate going on 7 and 32M rolling


----------



## ikem

woot!

doing some prelim tests in my ITX rig and looking at some (hopefully) good numbers. 


question... anyone know about the voltmod points on the strix cards? ONLY thing I can find is a video from Actually Hardcore Overclocking saying what it is, but nothing else.


----------



## 5erveD

ikem said:


> woot!
> 
> doing some prelim tests in my ITX rig and looking at some (hopefully) good numbers.
> 
> 
> question... anyone know about the voltmod points on the strix cards? ONLY thing I can find is a video from Actually Hardcore Overclocking saying what it is, but nothing else.


RX 580 or GTX 1060 ?


----------



## ikem

5erveD said:


> RX 580 or GTX 1060 ?


1060, they are on my 1070 strix as well. looking at the RX580 strix back plate, the cutout is there, but no pin holes. (nevermind) they are in a different place, but are labeled.


----------



## ShaggySVK

Round 3 is looking sweet  

for now going on ambient, maybe will get to cold juice in the meantime. 

Spi32: 331.655s

Pifast: 11.29s


----------



## cssorkinman

I'll try to put up some scores once i get this figured out.

Anyone know what the fix is ? EDIT: solved Thermaltake software was interfering with it.


----------



## ikem

ok. 3 voltages on the top 3 pins. .625 (core), 1.35 (?), 1.025 (?)

i know one would be mem, but what is the other? What is the idle voltage for pascal mem?

I am assuming the other 3 pins correspond to the trims, but they seem to not be hooked up. I'm going to probe some points and see if I can find where the trace goes. (it isnt on the top layer)


----------



## mllrkllr88

ikem said:


> ok. 3 voltages on the top 3 pins. .625 (core), 1.35 (?), 1.025 (?)
> 
> i know one would be mem, but what is the other? What is the idle voltage for pascal mem?
> 
> I am assuming the other 3 pins correspond to the trims, but they seem to not be hooked up. I'm going to probe some points and see if I can find where the trace goes. (it isnt on the top layer)


Oh nice! Yeah that sounds like Core, Mem, and PLL. I don't know anything about those read points, however, I am sure we can all help you mod the card if that's what you want to do. I would just mod the Core for now and do it at the PWM instead of trying to guess at the usage of the special pins.


----------



## Noxinite

ShaggySVK said:


> Round 3 is looking sweet
> 
> for now going on ambient, maybe will get to cold juice in the meantime.
> 
> Spi32: 331.655s
> 
> Pifast: 11.29s


Added. XD Too keen.


----------



## maze100

do i post my results here in the comment section?


btw GPU TEMP download doesnt work for me (tried firefox and chrome)


----------



## ikem

mllrkllr88 said:


> Oh nice! Yeah that sounds like Core, Mem, and PLL. I don't know anything about those read points, however, I am sure we can all help you mod the card if that's what you want to do. I would just mod the Core for now and do it at the PWM instead of trying to guess at the usage of the special pins.


Yea, im going to see if there is an unpopulated jumper or something that enables the other pin at the pwm. Just need to figure some pins out on the pwn itself then I can do some probing.


----------



## Nikster

Nice Comp!!!!

Test my first Strix, search a vddc mod.

Where we work this hotwire pads?

Found nothing in the web










Gesendet von meinem ELE-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ikem

Nikster said:


> Nice Comp!!!!
> 
> Test my first Strix, search a vddc mod.
> 
> Where we work this hotwire pads?
> 
> Found nothing in the web
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem ELE-L29 mit Tapatalk


This is what I am working on.


----------



## d0minat0r

12 tell me his card have cold bug around -85. there is a chance 8gg ics on rx 580 have better overclock potential then 4gb


----------



## The Pook

mildly OT but I figure this thread would be the best place to ask: can anyone recommend a soldering iron? pretty much the only thing I'd be using it for is on a GPU. no real budget, but maybe under $100? 

I swapped the heatsink on my 1080 Ti and knocked two caps off (that I knocked off about a year ago and re-soldered) and it took about an hour to do a job that should have only been a few minutes. Getting tired of my janky $10 Harbor Freight special soldering iron. 

in less OT news, my RX 580 came today


----------



## Dhoulmagus

With irons you tend to get what you pay for.. Weller wlc100 would be more than enough for soldering through hole caps, as a random example.

Tin the tip and clean it well / re-tin it when needed to keep it working well and lasting.

I had suggested you a hakko station before, fx888? that's around the $100 budget. You can find them on ebay with tips and other goodies, but apparently chinese knockoffs are out in the wild so be careful. I'm very happy with mine.. it's not necessary just for recapping, it's a good iron for regular use.


----------



## The Pook

I can't take any recommendations seriously from you so I kind of just ignored it. 



I'll look into it. I'm pretty sure mllrkllr88 also recommended one for me but it was so long ago that I don't remember what it was either.


----------



## 5erveD

Working on those hotwire points with a guide/visual. 

Keep your socks on guys!

Need to double check some stuff and I'll be posting a picture with the correct points to mod and which pad to connect in order to make the hotwire active!

There could be a possibility that there should be a resistor be removed in order to go above a certain fixed set voltage limit.
Also I will be giving info about overcoming the power limit although it probably isn't needed.

All this info isn't checked yet so be careful! All these mods are done at your own risk. And it would need a OC panel 2. 

Just give me a few days and I'll update this post 


Verstuurd vanaf mijn Moto G (4) met Tapatalk


----------



## lightsout

The Pook said:


> I'd place 1st with a GT 210, makes no difference to me.
> 
> :laughings
> 
> I _had_ a 1060 but I sold it when I got my 1080 Ti, lightsout has it now.


Hey! I missed the part that it was just 580's and 1060's, pretty sweet. I was wondering how this could work with any GPU. 

I might have to enter, although best I could do is crank the fans to 100% and give her all she's got. Could be fun though.

How much does CPU factor into time spy and firestrike. As the 1060 is running in a system with an R5 1600x with stock cooler.


----------



## The Pook

lightsout said:


> Hey! I missed the part that it was just 580's and 1060's, pretty sweet. I was wondering how this could work with any GPU.
> 
> I might have to enter, although best I could do is crank the fans to 100% and give her all she's got. Could be fun though.
> 
> How much does CPU factor into time spy and firestrike. As the 1060 is running in a system with an R5 1600x with stock cooler.



stock i7 7700K = 18685 total score, 14478 physics score. 
stock i5 7600K = 17050 total score, 9531 physics score.

~52% higher physics score gets you a ~10% total score increase so it's pretty significant. 

but even if you aren't super competitive you can still win something from the random draw, do it anyway


----------



## lightsout

The Pook said:


> stock i7 7700K = 18685 total score, 14478 physics score.
> stock i5 7600K = 17050 total score, 9531 physics score.
> 
> ~52% higher physics score gets you a ~10% total score increase so it's pretty significant.
> 
> but even if you aren't super competitive you can still win something from the random draw, do it anyway


Yeah after I posted I saw some more recent posts about volt mods, and I was like...darn. But yeah random sounds cool. I will have to give it a shot.

I wonder how if at all the graphics score is affected by the CPU. I will have to try and see I guess.


----------



## mllrkllr88

So the physics and total scores are all ignored...we are looking at the graphics score only. In my testing cores don't matter for the graphics score, or have a very tiny influence.


----------



## letard

Got sent here by buildzoid.

Have a gigabyte Gtx 1060 6gb windforce OC. Never found the need to OC my gpu but just ordered a 3600x to replace my i7 2600k. Gpu will be new bottle neck. 

Just managed 2138hmz core and +625 on the memory in heaven 4.0 ultra preset 1080p. 1000mV and low 60 degrees. Very happy. Kept hitting power limit 116% at 2050mhz and auto voltage (about 1063mV) temps in the low 80s 100% fan speed.

Just a question. Any ideas on why it starts off at 2151mhz core and will drop down a stage or two without hitting thermal or power limit? Is it precision boost 3.0 being stilly or could it be the Vrm? I'm new to gpu OC. 
Run my 2600k at 4.8ghz 1.37v on a h100i. It's getting really old now.


----------



## ShaggySVK

letard said:


> Got sent here by buildzoid.
> 
> Have a gigabyte Gtx 1060 6gb windforce OC. Never found the need to OC my gpu but just ordered a 3600x to replace my i7 2600k. Gpu will be new bottle neck.
> 
> Just managed 2138hmz core and +625 on the memory in heaven 4.0 ultra preset 1080p. 1000mV and low 60 degrees. Very happy. Kept hitting power limit 116% at 2050mhz and auto voltage (about 1063mV) temps in the low 80s 100% fan speed.
> 
> Just a question. Any ideas on why it starts off at 2151mhz core and will drop down a stage or two without hitting thermal or power limit? Is it precision boost 3.0 being stilly or could it be the Vrm? I'm new to gpu OC.
> Run my 2600k at 4.8ghz 1.37v on a h100i. It's getting really old now.


The drop is normal behavior for GPUboost. To get rid of it, you need to get gpu colder around <45c, increasing power limit helps too. As an alternative you can try latest Precision X and lock the boost clock to value you desire.


----------



## lightsout

mllrkllr88 said:


> So the physics and total scores are all ignored...we are looking at the graphics score only. In my testing cores don't matter for the graphics score, or have a very tiny influence.




That's what I thought I understood. Thanks for the confirmation.


----------



## Noxinite

d0minat0r said:


> 12 tell me his card have cold bug around -85. there is a chance 8gg ics on rx 580 have better overclock potential then 4gb


Interesting, thanks for the info! That might explain when the 1060 appears better on LN2. Although, with AMD "fine wine" it is hard to tell always.



maze100 said:


> do i post my results here in the comment section?
> 
> 
> btw GPU TEMP download doesnt work for me (tried firefox and chrome)


Are you sure? I downloaded in on Firefox and W10 just the other day.


----------



## bigblock990

Present


----------



## DR4G00N

Put me in for Extreme, keeping a minimum temp of 20c is too annoying in the middle of winter. 
The 1050 isn't going to put up much of a fight but I'll see what it does with chilled water and a vgpu mod.

Pifast - 12.20s

TS - 2205 @ 2067/1750 1.15V
http://www.3dmark.com/spy/9878264

FS - 8067 @ 2067/1750 1.15V
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/21347729

R20 - 4059 (676.5)


----------



## d0minat0r

Quick test


----------



## Noxinite

DR4G00N said:


> Put me in for Extreme, keeping a minimum temp of 20c is too annoying in the middle of winter.
> The 1050 isn't going to put up much of a fight but I'll see what it does with chilled water and a vgpu mod.
> 
> Pifast - 12.20s
> 
> TS - 2205 @ 2067/1750 1.15V
> http://www.3dmark.com/spy/9878264
> 
> FS - 8067 @ 2067/1750 1.15V
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/21347729
> 
> R20 - 4059 (676.5)


Added.



d0minat0r said:


> Quick test


We need a rig picture and valid Futuremark links (I see the scores were validated online in the screenshots, but we still need the link please).


----------



## Nikster

Hi,
understand correct? LoD allowed in FS and TS

Thanks 

Gesendet von meinem ELE-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Noxinite

Nikster said:


> Hi,
> understand correct? LoD allowed in FS and TS
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Gesendet von meinem ELE-L29 mit Tapatalk


No. From the OP: "For clarification, the Futuremark links are needed for validation of the score and SystemInfo version. In addition, for Fire Strike tesselation and LOD tweaks are allowed, however for Time Spy NEITHER tesselation or LOD tweaks are allowed"


----------



## Nikster

Sorry only FS lod and tes allowed, TS nothing!? 

Gesendet von meinem ELE-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## The Pook

seems that way.


----------



## letard

ShaggySVK said:


> The drop is normal behavior for GPUboost. To get rid of it, you need to get gpu colder around <45c, increasing power limit helps too. As an alternative you can try latest Precision X and lock the boost clock to value you desire.


Power limit is already maxed out at 116%. I'll give evga precision x a try. Thanks


----------



## d0minat0r

Only test card.

One question: Do we need to run all test or we can do only GT?

FS https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/42390319

Graphics Score 17747

TS https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/42390555

Graphics Score 5679


----------



## maze100

d0minat0r said:


> Quick test



you should work on your memory


my RX480 did better gpu score with 1470/2230


https://www.3dmark.com/fs/21361939


----------



## d0minat0r

probably beacuse I do use any tweak ony run test on clean OS


----------



## kicsipapucs

Hey dudes,

My first 2 results:

Pifast - 12.20s

Spi32m - 355.984s


----------



## 5erveD

Here are some possible leads for the use of the Asus OC panel 2 hotwire function for the GTX 1060 Strix OC gaming 6GB.
I have done some extensive searching but there isn't much info to be found on the subject. 
Apart from Shamino R4E guide. Which can be found here: 

downloads.hwbot.org/downloads/PDF/R4E_shamino_guide.pdf

With this knowledge and looking at some other cards I "ASSUME" this would be the way to hook up the panel.
I am trying to get some of this info confirmed but not sure when that will be.

See the picture for info.

https://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=314516&thumb=1

In order to overcome the power limit you could solder the shunt resistor.
Also this mod isn't tested yet. And I am not sure if it is needed or would give any benefit.

https://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=314518&thumb=1

The voltage controller is the uP 9511p. In which case you would need the FB pin, which is number 31.
See attached picture. The datasheet is pretty easy to find if you search for uP 9511s.

https://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=314522&thumb=1

The rambling Wig from the UK - AHOC, made a video about the controller. 
There is always something to learn from it. 






So this is what I was able to get up with. Use it in your advantage but not any garantee is giving that these mods actually work. I haven't done them myself yet as I am waiting for some conformation which could take a few weeks. But I wanted to share what I was able to find.
If you have any more questions just ask! I might be able to help out or not ;-)
Please, keep us informed if you find anything that works or some other things to modify the card. 
It never hurts to help!

Now, have fun and go murder some cards!


----------



## Noxinite

Nikster said:


> Sorry only FS lod and tes allowed, TS nothing!?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem ELE-L29 mit Tapatalk


Yes, this is consistent with both HWBot and Futuremark.



d0minat0r said:


> Only test card.
> 
> One question: Do we need to run all test or we can do only GT?
> 
> FS https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/42390319
> 
> Graphics Score 17747
> 
> TS https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/42390555
> 
> Graphics Score 5679


Added.

You need to run the entire bench, otherwise we cannot tell if default settings were used.



kicsipapucs said:


> Hey dudes,
> 
> My first 2 results:
> 
> Pifast - 12.20s
> 
> Spi32m - 355.984s


Added.



5erveD said:


> Here are some possible leads for the use of the Asus OC panel 2 hotwire function for the GTX 1060 Strix OC gaming 6GB.
> I have done some extensive searching but there isn't much info to be found on the subject.
> Apart from Shamino R4E guide. Which can be found here:
> 
> downloads.hwbot.org/downloads/PDF/R4E_shamino_guide.pdf
> 
> With this knowledge and looking at some other cards I "ASSUME" this would be the way to hook up the panel.
> I am trying to get some of this info confirmed but not sure when that will be.
> 
> See the picture for info.
> 
> In order to overcome the power limit you could solder the shunt resistor.
> Also this mod isn't tested yet. And I am not sure if it is needed or would give any benefit.
> 
> 
> The voltage controller is the uP 9511p. In which case you would need the FB pin, which is number 31.
> See attached picture. The datasheet is pretty easy to find if you search for uP 9511s.
> 
> The rambling Wig from the UK - AHOC, made a video about the controller.
> There is always something to learn from it.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X3Y_zbJOb7E
> 
> So this is what I was able to get up with. Use it in your advantage but not any garantee is giving that these mods actually work. I haven't done them myself yet as I am waiting for some conformation which could take a few weeks. But I wanted to share what I was able to find.
> If you have any more questions just ask! I might be able to help out or not ;-)
> Please, keep us informed if you find anything that works or some other things to modify the card.
> It never hurts to help!
> 
> Now, have fun and go murder some cards!


Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mllrkllr88

5erveD said:


> Here are some possible leads for the use of the Asus OC panel 2 hotwire function for the GTX 1060 Strix OC gaming 6GB.
> I have done some extensive searching but there isn't much info to be found on the subject.


Awesome work, thanks so much for sharing!:thumb:

Thanks for updating the scores Nox, OP Updated!


----------



## mllrkllr88

For those who want to use Benchmate with Windows 7, you will need one critical update. 

The exact update you need is: KB4474419

Here is the catalog, just pick the OS you want:
https://www.catalog.update.microsoft.com/Search.aspx?q=KB4474419

Or, if you want to be lazy, here is W7 64
http://download.windowsupdate.com/c..._b5614c6cea5cb4e198717789633dca16308ef79c.msu


----------



## Kolby Powers

Hi, here my first two scores.

For now on ambient.

PiFast: 11.21sek
32M: 324.643


----------



## The Pook

my 580 is here, haven't tested to make sure it works yet but assuming it does do we really have to wait before you send all the 1st place prizes to me? 

:laughings


----------



## mllrkllr88

5G testing, who's with me?

Ambient submission


----------



## The Pook

I doubt anyone is going to buy a new GPU and if anyone is I doubt they're going for a 560, but if anyone is then there is a janky cheap (but apparently legitimate) RX 560 on Newegg for $95. 

It's the 896 shader core version but it can successfully flash to a Sapphire Pulse RX 560 BIOS and it'll unlock the full 1024 shaders. 

RX 560 4GB on Newegg (+5% off with promo code MKTZV8W)

the youtube video I stole the info from


----------



## lightsout

The Pook said:


> my 580 is here, haven't tested to make sure it works yet but assuming it does do we really have to wait before you send all the 1st place prizes to me?
> 
> :laughings


What did you get?


----------



## The Pook

lightsout said:


> What did you get?



XFX RX 580 GTS BE

haven't tested it yet so it might not even work though


----------



## lightsout

The Pook said:


> XFX RX 580 GTS BE
> 
> haven't tested it yet so it might not even work though


Sweet! Kill it with fire!!! 

EDIT Or should I say voltage...


----------



## The Pook

lightsout said:


> Sweet! Kill it with fire!!!
> 
> EDIT Or should I say voltage...



not yet, hopefully  

probably going to bench it vanilla and unmodified/volt modded before I do too much else to it. last Freezer Burn competition I swapped the heatsink and killed the card somehow before I ever benched with it, lol.


----------



## lightsout

The Pook said:


> not yet, hopefully
> 
> probably going to bench it vanilla and unmodified/volt modded before I do too much else to it. last Freezer Burn competition I swapped the heatsink and killed the card somehow before I ever benched with it, lol.


Oh! Yeah that would suck. Maybe I should be scanning r/hardwareswap for some old mining 580's. Always someone selling a stack of them for next to nothing.


----------



## Noxinite

Kolby Powers said:


> Hi, here my first two scores.
> 
> For now on ambient.
> 
> PiFast: 11.21sek
> 32M: 324.643


Added (pending).



mllrkllr88 said:


> 5G testing, who's with me?
> 
> Ambient submission


Added.


----------



## Kolby Powers

dont know why Benchmate is showing wrong clock, but here two new scores.

pifast: 11.06

32m: 322.876


----------



## Noxinite

Kolby Powers said:


> dont know why Benchmate is showing wrong clock, but here two new scores.
> 
> pifast: 11.06
> 
> 32m: 322.876


Added - you have a very nice CPU.


----------



## Kolby Powers

Noxinite said:


> Added - you have a very nice CPU.


Thanks, but its not the end  i have tryed some more today


----------



## mllrkllr88

Yeah crazy dude...I thought we might see some 5.7-5.8 runs near the end of the completion, not the opening days. 


Some of those new 9900KS chips are just insane


----------



## d0minat0r

Amazing CPU!


----------



## Kolby Powers

Is a nice opening of comp and end of the Year I thougt


----------



## Noxinite

Happy New Year everyone.

I found the BIOS Editor I used for my RX 580 for my daily, please find it attached.


----------



## nmkr

hello guys,

my submits for now on ambient

pifast: 11.45s

superpi: 327.434

greetings


----------



## Noxinite

nmkr said:


> hello guys,
> 
> my submits for now on ambient
> 
> pifast: 11.45s
> 
> superpi: 327.434
> 
> greetings


Added.


----------



## davestarrr

hi guyz thanks again for amazing competition =) lets have fun everybody ! 
my first subs for ambient category


----------



## The Pook

nmkr said:


> hello guys,
> 
> my submits for now on ambient
> 
> pifast: 11.45s
> 
> superpi: 327.434
> 
> greetings



your freezer burn build looks better than my daily rig


----------



## Noxinite

davestarrr said:


> hi guyz thanks again for amazing competition =) lets have fun everybody !
> my first subs for ambient category


Added - you don't need CPU-Z though.


----------



## mllrkllr88

OP Updated!


----------



## RealStickman

Would am RX 480 be allowed as well?
Afaik it's pretty similar to an RX 580.


----------



## d0minat0r

1.7.2 bios editor and srb bios editor.
With wattool you can set any voltage and freq for GPU on most version of rx cards work fine with my sapphire cards.


----------



## keeph8n

doing some quick testing before heading out the door.....


----------



## keeph8n

One more really quick....


----------



## PACE

Did a little testing tonight but only got a half decent time for PiFast - Ambient
11.09

When saving the result I was getting a strange glitch that makes it look like there is 2 result boxes, I've not seen it before and it seems to happen every time.


----------



## keeph8n




----------



## davestarrr

update guyz ^^


----------



## Noxinite

RealStickman said:


> Would am RX 480 be allowed as well?
> Afaik it's pretty similar to an RX 580.


We had this discussion before and decided to just stick to the same series of cards as the ideal ones we picked, because otherwise it gets to a massive pain if we let all older cards compete - we then need to figure out if any of them would have an unfair advantae - or had been binned previously. Also, if we just allowed the odd exception then people might complain as to why we didn't let the card they have compete. Edit: RX 400 series are allowed - OP edited to reflect. @RealStickman



d0minat0r said:


> 1.7.2 bios editor and srb bios editor.
> With wattool you can set any voltage and freq for GPU on most version of rx cards work fine with my sapphire cards.


Thanks!



keeph8n said:


> doing some quick testing before heading out the door.....


Added.



keeph8n said:


> One more really quick....


Added.



JimJamJamin said:


> Did a little testing tonight but only got a half decent time for PiFast - Ambient
> 11.09
> 
> When saving the result I was getting a strange glitch that makes it look like there is 2 result boxes, I've not seen it before and it seems to happen every time.


I need a rig picture please! Also, if you have bug to report to Matt you can do that here: https://community.hwbot.org/topic/190025-the-official-benchmate-support-thread/.



keeph8n said:


> .


Added.



davestarrr said:


> update guyz ^^


Added.



Remember people that you don't need CPU-Z for the 2D benches - you can use just Benchmate! Also, preferably there would be a rig picture with each submission, however this will not be enforced particularly strictly.


----------



## mllrkllr88

Thanks for the updating @Noxinite 


Don't forget the rig pictures guys  I know it may seem a bit silly if you are just updating a recent score, but it's just easier if you add in the rig picture with every submission.


----------



## MLyons-bit-tech

Don't suppose dual CPU systems are allowed? . Might need to go have a dig around in the labs


----------



## Noxinite

Some quick scores off my daily, might drop my RX 580 in later/tomorrow:



Spoiler


----------



## JCOC

d0minat0r said:


> 1.7.2 bios editor and srb bios editor.
> With wattool you can set any voltage and freq for GPU on most version of rx cards work fine with my sapphire cards.


thanks big time bro!!! 


I was fumbling through all kinds of software and OC threads. Lol


----------



## ikem

Here are subs for my crappy 7700k and a stock cooled 1060. This is as far as mine goes I guess. 

Firestrike - https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/42607829

Timespy - https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/42607471


----------



## PACE

A couple of ambient entries, with added rig pic. I would have a CB R20 score too but I just noticed that the min temp dropped below 20 so will need to re-run it.

PiFast - 11.09
Super Pi - 322.174

Now I just need to find a cheap GPU to compete in the other stages too!

oh, also in case there is any added confusion - I have requested a name change to match HWBOT too so my username might change to PACE during the course of this competition.


----------



## shar00750

just checking new cpu(9900kf) on ln2 , I hope to get a better one next week.
spi32 - 269.727s
pifast - 9.08s
cbr20 - 7006pts


----------



## Jpmboy

Damn, I sold my 1060 a while ago, and gave my 580 to a nephew. The gpu hunt is "afoot".


----------



## Noxinite

ikem said:


> Here are subs for my crappy 7700k and a stock cooled 1060. This is as far as mine goes I guess.
> 
> Firestrike - https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/42607829
> 
> Timespy - https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/42607471


Added.



JimJamJamin said:


> A couple of ambient entries, with added rig pic. I would have a CB R20 score too but I just noticed that the min temp dropped below 20 so will need to re-run it.
> 
> PiFast - 11.09
> Super Pi - 322.174
> 
> Now I just need to find a cheap GPU to compete in the other stages too!
> 
> oh, also in case there is any added confusion - I have requested a name change to match HWBOT too so my username might change to PACE during the course of this competition.


Added.



shar00750 said:


> just checking new cpu(9900kf) on ln2 , I hope to get a better one next week.
> spi32 - 269.727s
> pifast - 9.08s
> cbr20 - 7006pts


Added.



Jpmboy said:


> Damn, I sold my 1060 a while ago, and gave my 580 to a nephew. The gpu hunt is "afoot".


Go, go, go!


----------



## Gulftown

Hi! Is it allowed to turn off HT/SMT or all cores must be enabled?


----------



## Noxinite

Gulftown said:


> Hi! Is it allowed to turn off HT/SMT or all cores must be enabled?


You can disable cores or HT/SMT, but we will still divide your R20 score by the original number of physical cores.


----------



## Jpmboy

trying out this new 10980XE to get on the roster... pifast - 12.84s


----------



## Noxinite

Jpmboy said:


> trying out this new 10980XE to get on the roster... pifast - 12.84s


Added.


----------



## Jpmboy

RX 590 is verboten? (same shader count as the 580...)


----------



## Noxinite

Jpmboy said:


> RX 590 is verboten? (same shader count as the 580...)


It's a different process to the other Polaris cards, so no, not allowed IMO.


----------



## Jpmboy

Noxinite said:


> It's a different process to the other Polaris cards, so no, not allowed IMO.


okay. Thx. Had a chance to buy one pretty cheap... the hunt continues.


----------



## Jumper118

Jpmboy said:


> RX 590 is verboten? (same shader count as the 580...)


It is also quite a bit faster and 12nm vs 14nm


----------



## PACE

Here's my CB R20 ambient score.
4390/6 = 731.666


----------



## Jpmboy

Jumper118 said:


> It is also quite a bit faster and 12nm vs 14nm


I wouldn't say quite a bit faster. 3-6 FPS in nearly every review - but the point is moot. It's not an acceptable GPU.


----------



## Jpmboy

32M, pifast and R20 quick subs. with an 8086K


----------



## Noxinite

JimJamJamin said:


> Here's my CB R20 ambient score.
> 4390/6 = 731.666


Added.



Jpmboy said:


> 32M, pifast and R20 quick subs. with an 8086K


Added.


----------



## Jumper118

Firestrike score with RX580
https://www.3dmark.com/fs/21431903


----------



## d0minat0r

Nice result. What asic of your card?


----------



## Jumper118

d0minat0r said:


> Nice result. What asic of your card?


thanks. no idea, I will have to check when running time spy.  Still using the stock bios so it was power throttling down to 1550mhz in bits of GT1.


----------



## Noxinite

Jumper118 said:


> Firestrike score with RX580
> https://www.3dmark.com/fs/21431903


Added.

Some quick scores from me, still air card in my daily. Asic: 77.7%.



Spoiler



https://www.3dmark.com/spy/10032525











https://www.3dmark.com/fs/21441244


----------



## mllrkllr88

Time Spy 5351
https://www.3dmark.com/spy/10038547








Rig Picture


Spoiler


----------



## Noxinite

mllrkllr88 said:


> Time Spy 5351
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/subscription.php?do=viewsubscription
> View attachment 316554
> 
> 
> Rig Picture
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 316556


3DMark link please?


----------



## Nikster

Crazy card!!! 

Gesendet von meinem ELE-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jumper118

d0minat0r said:


> Nice result. What asic of your card?


79.6%


----------



## Jumper118

Time spy score RX580 still on stock bios so far  
https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/42702692


----------



## Noxinite

Jumper118 said:


> Time spy score RX580 still on stock bios so far
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/42702692


Added.


----------



## Jumper118

new firestrike score 
link:https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/42712773

still working out how to get up more in time spy atm. seems to be much heavier on the memory but easier on the core then fs.


----------



## tomekmak

My submissions:

Ambient category.

Validations of 3DMark:

https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/42714586

https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/42715031?

Cheers.


----------



## Noxinite

Jumper118 said:


> new firestrike score
> link:https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/42712773
> 
> still working out how to get up more in time spy atm. seems to be much heavier on the memory but easier on the core then fs.


Added - nice work.



tomekmak said:


> My submissions:
> 
> Ambient category.
> 
> Validations of 3DMark:
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/42714586
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/42715031?
> 
> Cheers.


Added.


----------



## Jpmboy

tomekmak said:


> My submissions:
> 
> Ambient category.
> 
> Validations of 3DMark:
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/42714586
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/42715031?
> 
> Cheers.


Nice 2700K! :thumb:


----------



## tomekmak

Jpmboy said:


> Nice 2700K! :thumb:


Not bad, but i've seen better. It's locked at 55x. Im looking for better one.


----------



## Jpmboy

Fire Strike. 18548. Arrived today... eh, nothing special. Core chokes at 1550 in FS on air. Maybe it can do better under water? ASIC is 81.4
https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/42718611


----------



## mllrkllr88

mllrkllr88 said:


> Time Spy 5351
> https://www.3dmark.com/spy/10038547
> View attachment 316554
> 
> 
> Rig Picture
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 316556





Noxinite said:


> 3DMark link please?


Oops, I linked the wrong thing, here is proper link: https://www.3dmark.com/spy/10038547 (also edited post)


----------



## Jpmboy

*scratch the above sub.* Slapped on a uniblock...boy this is a temp sensitive core! 

FS: 19003
https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/42720482


----------



## mllrkllr88

Firestrike 20012
https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/42722976


----------



## Moparman

updated


----------



## Noxinite

mllrkllr88 said:


> Oops, I linked the wrong thing, here is proper link: https://www.3dmark.com/spy/10038547 (also edited post)


Fixed.



Jpmboy said:


> *scratch the above sub.* Slapped on a uniblock...boy this is a temp sensitive core!
> 
> FS: 19003
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/42720482


Added.



mllrkllr88 said:


> Firestrike 20012
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/42722976


Added.



Moparman said:


> I guess this is correct https://hwbot.org/submission/432122...te_ryzen_7_3700x_18sec_120ms?recalculate=true


Almost, we need the Benchmate "result" window as well that shows all the details.


----------



## d0minat0r

mllrkllr88 said:


> Firestrike 20012
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/42722976


Nice result. Why you need external VRM on that card?




Jpmboy said:


> *scratch the above sub.* Slapped on a uniblock...boy this is a temp sensitive core!
> 
> FS: 19003
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/42720482


Yes very sensitive on temp. I try card on signle stage and only temp give more mhz voltage is identical on water and single stage all above 1.37V on -60 make trouble for me next week try on ln2.


----------



## Noxinite

d0minat0r said:


> Nice result. Why you need external VRM on that card?


He broke it maybe. 

*Scoreboard updated.*


----------



## Jpmboy

d0minat0r said:


> Nice result. *Why you need external VRM on that card*?


That's a franken580! One of his special creations.


----------



## Moparman

Noxinite said:


> Fixed.
> 
> 
> Added.
> 
> 
> Added.
> 
> 
> Almost, we need the Benchmate "result" window as well that shows all the details.



Ok just delete it no worries.


----------



## mllrkllr88

d0minat0r said:


> Nice result. Why you need external VRM on that card?


The memory VRM DIED on the first day 


I am using an external VRM to replace the single phase memory only because the card was dead otherwise. So the memory is being powered with an 8800GTS power card, but otherwise it's stock. I am using the stock VRM for core, and the EVC2 to control it. This is a very odd situation lol, but I did what I could to bring back the card from the grave...I just wish it was a better clocker 




Moparman said:


> Ok just delete it no worries.


You just need to save the result in the benchmate window, this is required. Hopefully you can re-submit later on, also maybe try disabling the AMD hyperthreading...you might get more MHz...


----------



## DanKadr

First time using BM, hope its a valid score


----------



## Noxinite

DanKadr said:


> First time using BM, hope its a valid score


Need rig picture please.


----------



## DanKadr

Noxinite said:


> Need rig picture please.


Oops, edited the post


----------



## Noxinite

DanKadr said:


> Oops, edited the post


Added.


----------



## tomekmak

I have some questions:

1. It's allowed to post scores from different CPU for different tests ?
2. It's allowed to reupload all scores ?


----------



## Jpmboy

tomekmak said:


> I have some questions:
> 
> 1. It's allowed to post scores from different CPU for different tests ?
> 2. It's allowed to reupload all scores ?


Yes to number 1.
Not sure what you are asking in #2.


----------



## d0minat0r

Jpmboy said:


> That's a franken580! One of his special creations.


I know all Davids masterpieces 


mllrkllr88 said:


> The memory VRM DIED on the first day
> 
> 
> I am using an external VRM to replace the single phase memory only because the card was dead otherwise. So the memory is being powered with an 8800GTS power card, but otherwise it's stock. I am using the stock VRM for core, and the EVC2 to control it. This is a very odd situation lol, but I did what I could to bring back the card from the grave...I just wish it was a better clocker
> 
> 
> 
> You just need to save the result in the benchmate window, this is required. Hopefully you can re-submit later on, also maybe try disabling the AMD hyperthreading...you might get more MHz...


Today I have weird sitauation. After Vmod mem on sapphire I hit OCP on the card 1.55V to 1.62 in first run in second run memory show do really to like more voltage then stock 4Gb samsung. NExt days try XFX 580 8Gb samsung.

I see from what card you create external VRM. I was scared think you zombified card because you can not disable power limit or OCP


----------



## unityofsaints

The extreme leaderboard is wrong, there's no way someone got 17k graphics in Fire Strike


----------



## tomekmak

Jpmboy said:


> Yes to number 1.
> Not sure what you are asking in #2.


I mean, i uploaded already scores from 2700K. And i tested my other CPU and i think it is better. Can i rebench all test, then post them there again ?


----------



## neurotix

I'll play

BIG RED HASHIN はしん~

Rig Transform Complete.


























Seems so weird to not have CPU-Z up :thumb:



























Can I open a window? I think it's 10c out there right now. (I'm pretty sure I won't idle under 20c, but I'll run at 35c under load. XD)


----------



## Noxinite

unityofsaints said:


> The extreme leaderboard is wrong, there's no way someone got 17k graphics in Fire Strike


No, it is correct.



tomekmak said:


> I mean, i uploaded already scores from 2700K. And i tested my other CPU and i think it is better. Can i rebench all test, then post them there again ?


Yes, of course!



neurotix said:


> I'll play
> 
> BIG RED HASHIN はしん~
> 
> Rig Transform Complete.
> 
> Seems so weird to not have CPU-Z up :thumb:
> 
> Can I open a window? I think it's 10c out there right now. (I'm pretty sure I won't idle under 20c, but I'll run at 35c under load. XD)


Scores added.

As for the window, I would not be happy about it.


----------



## tomekmak

Noxinite said:


> No, it is correct.
> 
> 
> Yes, of course!
> 
> 
> /quote]
> 
> Shall i post new reply or just edit old one ?


----------



## Jpmboy

tomekmak said:


> Shall i post new reply or just edit old one ?


 You would be making new subs, so... new posts. 
Even when you run the same equipment but get a better score: new post. Editing older posts/subs just leads to missed scores since the mods have to read back before their last "check-point" to find your new sub.


----------



## neurotix

Noxinite said:


> No, it is correct.
> 
> 
> Yes, of course!
> 
> 
> Scores added.
> 
> As for the window, I would not be happy about it.



Nox- I was kidding. I did not have my window open, and I was joking about doing it (hence the XD). I'm well aware of how people complain about it on hwbot for the Enthusiast league...

Also, I won't be able to do well in either Superpi or Pifast with Ryzen anyway, so I can't win- sold my old setup too- and don't have an RX 580 or GTX 1060 so there isnt much point anyway.

These particular benchmarks aren't very Ryzen friendly and very few are buying Intel right now, I think few users here are going to still be using or have the GPUs required either. (I see a lot of folks with Ryzen 3600 and 3700X and RTX 2060, 2070 (+ Super versions), Radeon 5700/5700xt, and 1080tis.)

Just something to think about if you want more participation in the future. Thank you all very much for running this. I'll just shut up then, right.


----------



## Deux

Finally going to get my act together and participate in one of these 

Definitely room to improve the 3d results if I can get my EVC working for the core which has been pretty disappointing so far. Also have to try some 6 core parts for R20, this 9900K runs crazy hot for 1.325v.

Fire Strike 
https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/42773813

Time Spy
https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/42773853


----------



## Moparman

Moparman said:


> updated


 updated my last post


----------



## neurotix

Moparman said:


> updated my last post


Oh wow, you're a legend dude

Why such high tRC on the memory?


----------



## Noxinite

Deux said:


> Finally going to get my act together and participate in one of these
> 
> Definitely room to improve the 3d results if I can get my EVC working for the core which has been pretty disappointing so far. Also have to try some 6 core parts for R20, this 9900K runs crazy hot for 1.325v.
> 
> Fire Strike
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/42773813
> 
> Time Spy
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/42773853


Added.



Moparman said:


> updated my last post


Added.


----------



## cbjaust

So far I've seen CPUID HWMonitor, HWiNFO and MSI Afterburner Hardware Monitor used for the 3D stage. I'm guessing one of those three is acceptable? I find running CPUID HWMonitor and CPU-Z at the same time (no matter which is opened first) a no go. If CPU-Z is opened first HWMonitor hangs and if HWMonitor is opened first CPU-Z gets the mutex locked error and opens with no information showing. HWiNFO is better for me but Afterburner would work too. So that's the question.

Is it fine to HWiNFO (or Afterburner) for the ambient GPU categories? Cheers


----------



## Noxinite

cbjaust said:


> So far I've seen CPUID HWMonitor, HWiNFO and MSI Afterburner Hardware Monitor used for the 3D stage. I'm guessing one of those three is acceptable? I find running CPUID HWMonitor and CPU-Z at the same time (no matter which is opened first) a no go. If CPU-Z is opened first HWMonitor hangs and if HWMonitor is opened first CPU-Z gets the mutex locked error and opens with no information showing. HWiNFO is better for me but Afterburner would work too. So that's the question.
> 
> Is it fine to HWiNFO (or Afterburner) for the ambient GPU categories? Cheers


Weird, but other people seem to be submitting fine?

The rules state HWMonitor and GPU Temp for 3D submissions.


----------



## mllrkllr88

unityofsaints said:


> The extreme leaderboard is wrong, there's no way someone got 17k graphics in Fire Strike


 The lack of a "report" button must be killing you  Maybe run one yourself huh? 17k is not so high, myself and others are in 20k already on ambient...


neurotix said:


> Seems so weird to not have CPU-Z up :thumb:


I hear ya there, it's so weird but in benchmate we trust 


Thanks @*Noxinite* for working super hard on the score spreadsheet, you are my hero :thumb:


----------



## Jumper118

Some other scores
R20 on 3800X
Pifast and Super Pi 32M on G4400 as its miles faster than 3800X
3800X + RX580 in TS
Time Spy link:
https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/42797310


----------



## Jumper118

3800X R20


----------



## Noxinite

Jumper118 said:


> Some other scores
> R20 on 3800X
> Pifast and Super Pi 32M on G4400 as its miles faster than 3800X
> 3800X + RX580 in TS
> Time Spy link:
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/42797310


Added TS, but the others have no temp reading in Benchmate, so they are rejected.



Jumper118 said:


> 3800X R20


Added.


----------



## mllrkllr88

cbjaust said:


> So far I've seen CPUID HWMonitor, HWiNFO and MSI Afterburner Hardware Monitor used for the 3D stage. I'm guessing one of those three is acceptable? I find running CPUID HWMonitor and CPU-Z at the same time (no matter which is opened first) a no go. If CPU-Z is opened first HWMonitor hangs and if HWMonitor is opened first CPU-Z gets the mutex locked error and opens with no information showing. HWiNFO is better for me but Afterburner would work too. So that's the question.
> 
> Is it fine to HWiNFO (or Afterburner) for the ambient GPU categories? Cheers


That's odd, well, there is no need to open CPUz until after the bench has been run, so it shouldn't be a problem? You just need to open HWMonitor and GPU Temp before running the benchmark. If you still have problems I would say it's an OS issue and maybe you should build a new OS. Best of luck, keep us informed :thumb:


----------



## neurotix

mllrkllr88 said:


> I hear ya there, it's so weird but in benchmate we trust
> 
> 
> Thanks @*Noxinite* for working super hard on the score spreadsheet, you are my hero :thumb:



Yeah, benchmate at least seriously prevents cheating, nice how it validates temperatures, and also keeps track of time.

Just a question: when will the spreadsheet image be updated? Is it cropped to only show users with the top/competitive scores based on total points? (Meaning I won't show up even though I got 600+ for Cinebench since my PiFast and SuperPi scores were bad, because Ryzen?) I think I see some other members that have been added but are doing better than me overall..(Too bad I can't do Fire Strike Ultra or something on my 1080tis  )

Also, its unclear to me, but, are the 'Random' prizes drawn out of a hat or something out of everyone who participates? I'd probably do this even without prizes because benching is fun. So I have a chance to win something just from participating..The DDR4 looks hot, does anyone know what dies it uses? What are the timings on both(I won the Silicon lottery recently with my Flare X B-Dies  3200 c14 that does 4266 cas 17 if I wish..)

I might sig this until its over to try and get some guys from the Crosshair VIII Hero thread, and Ryzen 9 3950x thread to come participate

Anyway sorry to be a bother. Thanks


----------



## Noxinite

neurotix said:


> Yeah, benchmate at least seriously prevents cheating, nice how it validates temperatures, and also keeps track of time.
> 
> Just a question: when will the spreadsheet image be updated? Is it cropped to only show users with the top/competitive scores based on total points? (Meaning I won't show up even though I got 600+ for Cinebench since my PiFast and SuperPi scores were bad, because Ryzen?) I think I see some other members that have been added but are doing better than me overall..(Too bad I can't do Fire Strike Ultra or something on my 1080tis  )
> 
> Also, its unclear to me, but, are the 'Random' prizes drawn out of a hat or something out of everyone who participates? I'd probably do this even without prizes because benching is fun. So I have a chance to win something just from participating..The DDR4 looks hot, does anyone know what dies it uses? What are the timings on both(I won the Silicon lottery recently with my Flare X B-Dies  3200 c14 that does 4266 cas 17 if I wish..)
> 
> I might sig this until its over to try and get some guys from the Crosshair VIII Hero thread, and Ryzen 9 3950x thread to come participate
> 
> Anyway sorry to be a bother. Thanks


There is "scoreboard last updated" date in the OP.  Also, yes prizes are drawn out of a hat (after removing the 1st/2nd/3rd winners) IIRC.

*OP updated.*


----------



## d0minat0r

I don't disable tesselation and this is reason why is my result is bad


----------



## cbjaust

Noxinite said:


> Weird, but other people seem to be submitting fine?
> 
> The rules state HWMonitor and GPU Temp for 3D submissions.


yep, well I don't know what to tell you. If I load up my CPU-z windows ahead of time and also try to open CPUID HWMonitor after, HWMonitor just hangs with (Not Responding).
Why did you choose HWMonitor anyway?


----------



## Jpmboy

cbjaust said:


> yep, well I don't know what to tell you. If I load up my CPU-z windows ahead of time and also try to open CPUID HWMonitor after, HWMonitor just hangs with (Not Responding).
> Why did you choose HWMonitor anyway?


If I understand the SIO polling clash you are describing...
there's no reason to run CPUZ before. Does it do the same if you launch CPUZ after HWMon? If yes, it's the ASUS EC. Eg, don't open CPUZ before benchmate or CPUID HWM


----------



## neurotix

mllrkllr88 said:


> The lack of a "report" button must be killing you  Maybe run one yourself huh? 17k is not so high, myself and others are in 20k already on ambient...
> 
> I hear ya there, it's so weird but in benchmate we trust
> 
> 
> Thanks @*Noxinite* for working super hard on the score spreadsheet, you are my hero :thumb:





Noxinite said:


> There is "scoreboard last updated" date in the OP.  Also, yes prizes are drawn out of a hat (after removing the 1st/2nd/3rd winners) IIRC.
> 
> *OP updated.*



Thank you

Edit: would I be able to redo Pifast and Superpi on my wifes 7600k rig? It can do 5GHz, I'm certain I'd score much better because of how those 2 benches work

If not thats ok too


----------



## Jpmboy

^^ you can sub from any rig you got there!


----------



## neurotix

Jpmboy said:


> ^^ you can sub from any rig you got there!


Awesome. I'm sure you all know Ryzen is so different from Intel and even earlier AMD (Athlon 64, Athlon XP, etc) and traditional x86, and those are extremely old benchmarks (1999 for Pifast) that the code doesn't run well, especially on Zen 2. Actually, Ryzen Master has a 'Legacy Mode' you can enable that is disabled by default, and afaik I don't think its exposed anywhere in my boards BIOS. I have to wonder if enabling this would improve the performance of these benchmarks. (I don't use Ryzen Master...) Pretty sure I'll do better on the 7600k but the ram I have in it is pretty old Hynix dies that refuse to oc and they're only 3000MHz. Probably won't matter much.

Glad I can update scores- sorry Noxinite  I might have to test my theory on the legacy mode with Ryzen but I'll just use the 7600k for now


----------



## neurotix

*apologies for the double post*


































Sorry for double posting.. and not thinking to do this originally. Please update my SuperPi 32m and PiFast scores. Thanks

Tried to do 5.2GHz @ 1.465v on the 7600k, it wasn't having it, but I did get Pifast at 5.1GHz (chip isnt delidded either)


----------



## mllrkllr88

cbjaust said:


> yep, well I don't know what to tell you. If I load up my CPU-z windows ahead of time and also try to open CPUID HWMonitor after, HWMonitor just hangs with (Not Responding).
> Why did you choose HWMonitor anyway?


Go into the CPUz configuration file (located with the .exe) and make Sensor=0, then save, it should set to 1 by default. This should stop the issue with CPUz but you wont be able to show the SPD tab (but that is not needed for this comp).


----------



## cbjaust

Jpmboy said:


> If I understand the SIO polling clash you are describing...
> there's no reason to run CPUZ before. Does it do the same if you launch CPUZ after HWMon? If yes, it's the ASUS EC. Eg, don't open CPUZ before benchmate or CPUID HWM


Yeah probably, if I open HWMONITOR first I get errors when opening cpu-z later so it's a lose lose situation for me if everyone has to use HWMONITOR only. Did the scores I see that used alternatives to HWMONITOR get added to the leader board? I didn't notice any comments about using the wrong hardware monitors...

I would like to participate but if it's HWMONITOR only I'll have to pass because I won't be as competitive without the 3D stages.


----------



## Noxinite

neurotix said:


> Sorry for double posting.. and not thinking to do this originally. Please update my SuperPi 32m and PiFast scores. Thanks
> 
> Tried to do 5.2GHz @ 1.465v on the 7600k, it wasn't having it, but I did get Pifast at 5.1GHz (chip isnt delidded either)


Added.


----------



## tomekmak

My two rebenches:

Super PI32 & PIfast:


----------



## TAGG-AT

tomekmak said:


> My two rebenches:
> 
> Super PI32 & PIfast:


Updated


----------



## mllrkllr88

cbjaust said:


> Yeah probably, if I open HWMONITOR first I get errors when opening cpu-z later so it's a lose lose situation for me if everyone has to use HWMONITOR only. Did the scores I see that used alternatives to HWMONITOR get added to the leader board? I didn't notice any comments about using the wrong hardware monitors...
> 
> I would like to participate but if it's HWMONITOR only I'll have to pass because I won't be as competitive without the 3D stages.


Nobody else is having problems, so we all need to play by the same rules. I suggest you keep trying to solve the issue, you seem to be the only one experiencing this problem. If someone got scores accepted with hwinfo, or any other temp thing for that matter, then it was for benchmate and those temp readings were not required or used... 

I would like to help you get it working, did you try turning off sensor in CPUz? Did you try a new OS? Delete the old ones and get new version of all programs involved?


----------



## PACE

Had a little test with a RX 580 tonight so here is an ambient score
5076 Time Spy Graphics

https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/42904078


----------



## afrom1

quick test of 9900k win 10 killing efecensy.
ambient
superpi 32m 352,568S
pifast 11,39s


----------



## cbjaust

Finally got stuff to work
Ryzen 5 3600X | Sapphire Nitro+ Radeon RX 480 8GB | G.Skill Trident Z F4 3200C14D-16GTZ | Asus Crosshair VI Hero | Corsair HX-1000i 1000W
Fire Strike GPU Score 17364 https://www.3dmark.com/fs/21504500
Time Spy GPU Score 4829 https://www.3dmark.com/spy/10143287


----------



## Nikster

Nice Comp, lets bench.

R20
---------
4486



PiFast
---------
11.01 sec



SuperPi


----------



## PACE

Ambient Fire Strike Graphics - 18769 - https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/42940858


----------



## TAGG-AT

PACE said:


> Had a little test with a RX 580 tonight so here is an ambient score
> 5076 Time Spy Graphics
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/42904078





afrom1 said:


> quick test of 9900k win 10 killing efecensy.
> ambient
> superpi 32m 352,568S
> pifast 11,39s





cbjaust said:


> Finally got stuff to work
> Ryzen 5 3600X | Sapphire Nitro+ Radeon RX 480 8GB | G.Skill Trident Z F4 3200C14D-16GTZ | Asus Crosshair VI Hero | Corsair HX-1000i 1000W
> Fire Strike GPU Score 17364 https://www.3dmark.com/fs/21504500
> Time Spy GPU Score 4829 https://www.3dmark.com/spy/10143287





Nikster said:


> Nice Comp, lets bench.
> 
> R20
> ---------
> 4486
> 
> PiFast
> ---------
> 11.01 sec
> 
> SuperPi





PACE said:


> Ambient Fire Strike Graphics - 18769 - https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/42940858


Added all of the above


----------



## Charles Wirth

For the 2D portion can I have any video card installed?


----------



## mllrkllr88

Charles Wirth said:


> For the 2D portion can I have any video card installed?


Yes, unlimited GPU for all 2D :thumb:


----------



## Jpmboy

DAmn, life has been getting in the way of "bench therapy" lately. Hoping for some quality time very soon.


----------



## mllrkllr88

Jpmboy said:


> DAmn, life has been getting in the way of "bench therapy" lately. Hoping for some quality time very soon.


Any new cards to torture? Still working with the RX580?


----------



## Jpmboy

mllrkllr88 said:


> Any new cards to torture? Still working with the RX580?


yeah just the 580... I should hook it to the chiller just for grins. I have a box full of some older GPUs, nonr of which are relevant here.
The 580 seems very temp-sensitive. Even going to a uniblock made a major difference. I still gotta run timespy


----------



## mllrkllr88

Who out there is working on voltmods? Show us your work please


----------



## 5erveD

I only done some work on the 1060 Strix. 
Connecting the pads and hook up the OC panel. Card gives a black screen but boot. 
Still searching for the Info on the resistors 

Had a RX 580 nitro+ 4 gb version. Clocks were mediocre 1500 air, 1560/70 on a uni block but score was way off in TS and FS. 
So sold the card again. A 8 gb version is the way to go. 

Now still searching for a good deal on a 8gb version. 



Verstuurd vanaf mijn Moto G (4) met Tapatalk


----------



## Nikster

Take RX 580, I have here a 1060, run under water 2300!!!

TS 5250 max

FS 17.000

580 is better in all 

Gesendet von meinem ELE-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nikster

1060 Run with xoc bios and tool open end all power but the rx makes the better scores, look on the score board. 

Gesendet von meinem ELE-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## 5erveD

It does seem a RX 580 is good. But still not convinced about clocks when going on ln2. Still need to find out 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn Moto G (4) met Tapatalk


----------



## Nikster

OK, ln2 is a other level 

Gesendet von meinem ELE-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## neurotix

Jpmboy said:


> yeah just the 580... I should hook it to the chiller just for grins. I have a box full of some older GPUs, nonr of which are relevant here.
> The 580 seems very temp-sensitive. Even going to a uniblock made a major difference. I still gotta run timespy



Does this box include the XFX 5870 (?), reference 5870, GTX 480, Tri-X 290 etc. you had for sale a while back?

The prices seemed kind of high for the age, but I saw that listing and was pretty interested in the AMD stuff. I had a lot of fun/did pretty well benching older obscure GCN Radeons- especially when they were going through all the rebrand stuff like hd 7850 -> R7 265 - R7 370 etc. and no one (except me  ) was really keeping track of any of that or buying it (Maxwell era)

I had a 4870x2 once just for fun but sold it. Damn that thing was heavy.


----------



## Nikster

I search a tool for constant 3D clock for my rx580

Gesendet von meinem ELE-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Noxinite

Nikster said:


> I search a tool for constant 3D clock for my rx580
> 
> Gesendet von meinem ELE-L29 mit Tapatalk


It should stay at a fixed 3D clock unless you have power throttling issues?


----------



## Nikster

No throttle, card run with mod bios, but I will bench with constant 3d clocks 

Gesendet von meinem ELE-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nikster

No 2D only 3D clocks, I test bios mods, p0 with 3d clocks, not work 

Gesendet von meinem ELE-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mllrkllr88

What tolls have you tried for P0?


----------



## Nikster

PBE

Gesendet von meinem ELE-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jpmboy

Squeezed the last bit out of this potato. Succeeded in reminding myself why ambient benching AMD cards has been so frustrating (well, since the 7970 anyway - which was a great card!). Between temp effects and lack of good tuning/voltage tools... I don't even have the ability to kill one of these things! Lot's of greyscreen crashes! 


Timespy GFX 5168
https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/43126747


Time to pull the card and go back to 2D.


----------



## mllrkllr88

32m Ambient submission








Getting weird with the camera settings


----------



## Noxinite

Jpmboy said:


> Squeezed the last bit out of this potato. Succeeded in reminding myself why ambient benching AMD cards has been so frustrating (well, since the 7970 anyway - which was a great card!). Between temp effects and lack of good tuning/voltage tools... I don't even have the ability to kill one of these things! Lot's of greyscreen crashes!
> 
> 
> Timespy GFX 5168
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/43126747
> 
> 
> Time to pull the card and go back to 2D.


You're under 20C with the GPU. D: Nice mem clocks though, tried a modded BIOS yet?



mllrkllr88 said:


> 32m Ambient submission
> View attachment 320252
> 
> 
> Getting weird with the camera settings


This isn't Instagram, get out of here with your filters. 

Added.


----------



## Jpmboy

Noxinite said:


> You're under 20C with the GPU. D: Nice mem clocks though, tried a modded BIOS yet?


yeah - 19C. COLD spell here in PA!


----------



## Jpmboy

mllrkllr88 said:


> 32m Ambient submission
> View attachment 320252
> 
> Getting weird with the camera settings


Damn - looks like you ran that board in some 'Stan somewhere.


----------



## Jumper118

ran R20 on a 7700k to get higher per core. random cpu off ebay, first newish bintel cpu i've bought since my 7350k died.


----------



## Noxinite

Jumper118 said:


> ran R20 on a 7700k to get higher per core. random cpu off ebay, first newish bintel cpu i've bought since my 7350k died.


Added.


----------



## noliso

32m ambient submission


----------



## GtiJason

Jpmboy said:


> Squeezed the last bit out of this potato. Succeeded in reminding myself why ambient benching AMD cards has been so frustrating (well, since the 7970 anyway - which was a great card!). Between temp effects and lack of good tuning/voltage tools... I don't even have the ability to kill one of these things! Lot's of greyscreen crashes!


I2C tools like VRMTool, WattTool, RX480_VC or MSI AB I2C command not working on 580's ? Genuinely interested since my card has yet to arrive, seems they seller must only ship to the Midwest from West Coast via west moving ground/sea level transit only, haha.
Is your card one of them XFX ones with the abnormal vrm controller as opposed to the standard IR3567B ? I ordered a Strix in hope that the "hotwire" through holes are actually connected to something ( or without having to add and remove a combination of resistors that even Shamino himself does not know are )


----------



## Jpmboy

GtiJason said:


> I2C tools like VRMTool, WattTool, RX480_VC or MSI AB I2C command not working on 580's ? Genuinely interested since my card has yet to arrive, seems they seller must only ship to the Midwest from West Coast via west moving ground/sea level transit only, haha.
> Is your card one of them XFX ones with the abnormal vrm controller as opposed to the standard IR3567B ? I ordered a Strix in hope that the "hotwire" through holes are actually connected to something ( or without having to add and remove a combination of resistors that even Shamino himself does not know are )


Last I used I2C commands was on my OG titans... never poked around in the newer AMD card basically cause I didn't own any (well, except the 295x2).
Not sure which vrm controller it has. Would a picture help? Check your PMs


----------



## nmkr

updates updates updates!

pifast: 11.30s

superpi: 319.145

cb20: 5607

greetings


----------



## d0minat0r

GtiJason said:


> I2C tools like VRMTool, WattTool, RX480_VC or MSI AB I2C command not working on 580's ? Genuinely interested since my card has yet to arrive, seems they seller must only ship to the Midwest from West Coast via west moving ground/sea level transit only, haha.
> Is your card one of them XFX ones with the abnormal vrm controller as opposed to the standard IR3567B ? I ordered a Strix in hope that the "hotwire" through holes are actually connected to something ( or without having to add and remove a combination of resistors that even Shamino himself does not know are )



wattTool work perfectly with RX 580 sapphire nitro and XFX RX 580


----------



## Jpmboy

d0minat0r said:


> wattTool work perfectly with RX 580 sapphire nitro and XFX RX 580


I mean tools that actually let you increase parameters (beyond wattman stock limits) AFAIK, wattool offers nothing beyond any other "OTC" tool. Direct I2C is another thing tho...


----------



## MasterbitzOC

Greetings to all, here my results in Ambient for the Competition.

Superpi32=376.325
Pifast=12.65s
Cinebench R20=1360

----------------------------------------

time Spy= 2212
Fire Striker=8520

Time Spy link: https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/43216280

fire Striker link: https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/43216482


----------



## Noxinite

noliso said:


> 32m ambient submission


Added.



nmkr said:


> updates updates updates!
> 
> pifast: 11.30s
> 
> superpi: 319.145
> 
> cb20: 5607
> 
> greetings


Added.



MasterbitzOC said:


> Greetings to all, here my results in Ambient for the Competition.
> 
> Superpi32=376.325
> Pifast=12.65s
> Cinebench R20=1360
> 
> ----------------------------------------
> 
> time Spy= 2212
> Fire Striker=8520
> 
> Time Spy link: https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/43216280
> 
> fire Striker link: https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/43216482


Added 2D benchmarks, the 3D benchmarks are not valid as they are not using a 1000 series card (1060 and below).

*OP updated.*


----------



## Mikecdm

A little 32m from me
319.438s


----------



## Noxinite

Mikecdm said:


> A little 32m from me
> 319.438s


Added - I see you sorted out your issues.


----------



## Nikster

SuperPI time


----------



## Noxinite

Nikster said:


> SuperPI time


Added. Any chance we could get some brighter rig pics though? Can't see anything. XD


----------



## Jpmboy

a little better 2D


----------



## Noxinite

Jpmboy said:


> a little better 2D


Added.


----------



## shar00750

Quick test with mocf.
spi32 7.2g= 4:15.001
pifast 7.3 = 8.67 
need to rebench with the apex if I could get some ln2.


----------



## Nikster

Noxinite said:


> Added. Any chance we could get some brighter rig pics though? Can't see anything. XD


Yes 

Gesendet von meinem ELE-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## KaRtA82

I think moderating the ambient while only using benchmate isn't the most accurate. I have found the minimum temp can be quite high in the valid screen compared to actual ambient. Can I suggest, even though it's late in the piece now that another monitoring software to be used to confirm minimum temp?


----------



## Schmuckley

Nice! Where can I get Team group B-Die? thx!

Check out Mr. Snow-Shovelin' muscles! 

Geez, if only I had snow to shovel!

1 more thing..

Guantanamera!


----------



## Jpmboy

KaRtA82 said:


> I think moderating the ambient while only using benchmate isn't the most accurate. I have found the minimum temp can be quite high in the valid screen compared to actual ambient. Can I suggest, even though it's late in the piece now that another monitoring software to be used to confirm minimum temp?


I believe this is when some boards are in LN2 mode - certainly my Apex X does that. Looks to read about 20C high. It's not reported correctly on the board's Q-code either.


----------



## mllrkllr88

KaRtA82 said:


> I think moderating the ambient while only using benchmate isn't the most accurate. I have found the minimum temp can be quite high in the valid screen compared to actual ambient. Can I suggest, even though it's late in the piece now that another monitoring software to be used to confirm minimum temp?


It's a bit late in the game to be changing things...unless there was a critical problem. 

We are aware of the small problem. The issue is that benchmate is not reading temps "well" during the run because of real-time mode, the issue is being worked on. However, that only pertains to the maximum temp during the bench run. All temp monitoring before and after bench is reporting correctly to our knowledge. The lowest temp is still reporting perfectly. 

I have seen a few degrees difference in lower end temp between many different pieces of software, they all have some degree of variation. As long as we are all playing by the same rules, then the software variation is not an issue.


----------



## SArie_

Hello everyonee, I am a new joiner annd would like to participate i read all the instructions and ive got some doubt
Where do i have to submit all of screenshots?


----------



## ucode

mllrkllr88 said:


> It's a bit late in the game to be changing things...unless there was a critical problem.


Such as newer versions of Benchmate as they become available?



KaRtA82 said:


> I think moderating the ambient while only using benchmate isn't the most accurate. I have found the minimum temp can be quite high in the valid screen compared to actual ambient. Can I suggest, even though it's late in the piece now that another monitoring software to be used to confirm minimum temp?


What software in particular did you have in mind?


----------



## Jpmboy

SArie_ said:


> Hello everyonee, I am a new joiner annd would like to participate i read all the instructions and ive got some doubt
> Where do i have to submit all of screenshots?


Sub the screenshots right in this thread. Use the "Drag and Drop File Upload" in the editor. Highlighted in yellow in the pic below.


----------



## Jpmboy

mllrkllr88 said:


> It's a bit late in the game to be changing things...unless there was a critical problem.
> 
> We are aware of the small problem. The issue is that benchmate is not reading temps "well" during the run because of real-time mode, the issue is being worked on. However, that only pertains to the maximum temp during the bench run. All temp monitoring before and after bench is reporting correctly to our knowledge. The lowest temp is still reporting perfectly.
> 
> I have seen a few degrees difference in lower end temp between many different pieces of software, they all have some degree of variation. As long as we are all playing by the same rules, then the software variation is not an issue.


Nothing needs to be changed...


----------



## Nikster

3D action 


TS 5384


https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/43328216

FS 20302



https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/43328530


----------



## jiccman1965

jiccman1965/LN2
First run.


----------



## Jpmboy

jiccman1965 said:


> jiccman1965/LN2
> First run.


Great to see ya here!


----------



## ucode

Jpmboy said:


> Nothing needs to be changed...


That's a shame as BM 0.11 will hopefully fix the bug with processors that don't support AES-NI and bug out with 10.5, plus other fixes too. Might have got some decent results with a G3258 otherwise. 

Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Mikecdm

Ran some LN2, R20 told me it didn't like me and not enough ram


----------



## Nikster

Nikster said:


> 3D action
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TS 5384
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/43328216
> 
> 
> 
> FS 20302
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/43328530


Rig Pic









Gesendet von meinem ELE-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jpmboy

ucode said:


> That's a shame as BM 0.11 will hopefully fix the bug with processors that don't support AES-NI and bug out with 10.5, plus other fixes too. Might have got some decent results with a G3258 otherwise.
> 
> Thanks for the clarification.


you have a copy of BM0.11 I assume... can you test to verify the "fixes"?


----------



## Noxinite

Nikster said:


> 3D action
> 
> TS 5384
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/43328216
> 
> FS 20302
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/43328530


Added.



jiccman1965 said:


> jiccman1965/LN2
> First run.


Added.



ucode said:


> That's a shame as BM 0.11 will hopefully fix the bug with processors that don't support AES-NI and bug out with 10.5, plus other fixes too. Might have got some decent results with a G3258 otherwise.
> 
> Thanks for the clarification.


Sorry, we weren't aware that was an issue until recently. ;(



Mikecdm said:


> Ran some LN2, R20 told me it didn't like me and not enough ram


Added.


----------



## jiccman1965

Thanks man


----------



## jiccman1965

*Fire strike 14879*

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/21635404


----------



## d0minat0r

Mikecdm said:


> Ran some LN2, R20 told me it didn't like me and not enough ram


For R20 need 3.8Gb of ram. If you set maxmem lowest then 4gb this is problem. Second problem can be need driver for VGA dirver and for now maybe better use 0.9.3 BM


----------



## mllrkllr88

d0minat0r said:


> maybe better use 0.9.3 BM


This would not be allowed per the rules, FYI.


----------



## Dom324

RX570 4GB on ambient, had some problems with OC tools and I wasn´t able to get more than 1,25V, so ended up with 1550MHz on GPU and 2250MHz on the memory. Also had some problems changing the memory timings - I hate software side of overclocking  Next time I´m gonna do some hard mods.
The GPU core dropped under 20°C during idle, hope it doesn´t mind - I didn´t use LN2 pot, the system was sitting right next to an open window.

The third photo is just for fun, I don´t know why but when I started Firestrike the whole benchmark went black and white and the score suddenly jumped up to 19k graphics score. Funny bug/stability issue 


https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/43145718
https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/43145802
https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/43427683


----------



## bigblock990

Dom324 said:


> RX570 4GB on ambient, had some problems with OC tools and I wasn´t able to get more than 1,25V, so ended up with 1550MHz on GPU and 2250MHz on the memory. Also had some problems changing the memory timings - I hate software side of overclocking  Next time I´m gonna do some hard mods.
> The GPU core dropped under 20°C during idle, hope it doesn´t mind - I didn´t use LN2 pot, the system was sitting right next to an open window.
> 
> The third photo is just for fun, I don´t know why but when I started Firestrike the whole benchmark went black and white and the score suddenly jumped up to 19k graphics score. Funny bug/stability issue
> 
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/43145718
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/43145802
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/43427683


Not sure why mods haven't responded yet, but your scores will be rejected for ambient class. Need to stay above 20c at all times, so rebench with the window closed :thumb:

PS. Welcome to overclock.net!


----------



## shar00750

some 3d with xfx580 4g until I get the 8g . this 4g have nice core but memory is ****.
fs= 19643 https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/42965528
ts= 4992 https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/43452608


----------



## Noxinite

jiccman1965 said:


> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/21635404


Added.



Dom324 said:


> RX570 4GB on ambient, had some problems with OC tools and I wasn´t able to get more than 1,25V, so ended up with 1550MHz on GPU and 2250MHz on the memory. Also had some problems changing the memory timings - I hate software side of overclocking  Next time I´m gonna do some hard mods.
> The GPU core dropped under 20°C during idle, hope it doesn´t mind - I didn´t use LN2 pot, the system was sitting right next to an open window.
> 
> The third photo is just for fun, I don´t know why but when I started Firestrike the whole benchmark went black and white and the score suddenly jumped up to 19k graphics score. Funny bug/stability issue
> 
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/43145718
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/43145802
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/43427683


As Bigblock has said already, you need to stay above 20C at all times to make sure that the playing field stays as even as possible.



bigblock990 said:


> Not sure why mods haven't responded yet, but your scores will be rejected for ambient class. Need to stay above 20c at all times, so rebench with the window closed :thumb:
> 
> PS. Welcome to overclock.net!


Can't get any slack around here! 

Speaking of slacking, where are you results? 



shar00750 said:


> some 3d with xfx580 4g until I get the 8g . this 4g have nice core but memory is ****.
> fs= 19643 https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/42965528
> ts= 4992 https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/43452608


Added - nice scores still!


----------



## bigblock990

Noxinite said:


> Can't get any slack around here!


Was just surprised I was the first to respond, normally you guys are right on the ball 



Noxinite said:


> Speaking of slacking, where are you results?


SOON™

I have been slackin for sure the last several weeks, but that's over now :h34r-smi


----------



## Dom324

bigblock990 said:


> Not sure why mods haven't responded yet, but your scores will be rejected for ambient class. Need to stay above 20c at all times, so rebench with the window closed :thumb:
> 
> PS. Welcome to overclock.net!


Thanks for the welcome! 

So I quickly did a benchmark run at 20+°C so I can participate at least. This time everything should be hopefully right 

https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/43462088


----------



## Noxinite

Dom324 said:


> Thanks for the welcome!
> 
> So I quickly did a benchmark run at 20+°C so I can participate at least. This time everything should be hopefully right
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/43462088


We need a picture of your rig as well please.


----------



## Dom324

Not a spectacular photo, but should do the job:


----------



## Noxinite

Dom324 said:


> Not a spectacular photo, but should do the job:


Just realised you are using HWInfo and not HWMonitor as the rules stipulate - sorry. :/


----------



## Jpmboy

Dom324 said:


> Thanks for the welcome!
> 
> So I quickly did a benchmark run at 20+°C so I can participate at least. This time everything should be hopefully right
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/43462088


good job! I still gotta redo Timespy as I had it drop to 19C. Check HWM (from the CPUZ folks) vs HWI


----------



## Jpmboy

Timespy. 5136
https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/43557577


----------



## neurotix

Hey guys, and @Noxinite

You commented you thought my build was nice looking before, I redid it recently in a new case.

























The rear of the case has 10mm clearance where the back of the motherboard tray meets the rear tempered glass panel.

Suggestions for improvement? 

Anyway, carry on benching. I don't think I can beat my current submissions.


----------



## GtiJason

Time Spy Graphics: 5184
http://www.3dmark.com/spy/10446433

Firestrike Graphics: 19199
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/21703315


----------



## GtiJason

Nikster said:


> No 2D only 3D clocks, I test bios mods, p0 with 3d clocks, not work


I have not found a way to lock 3d clocks at all times on AMD either. Doubt it would make much of a difference tho




Mikecdm said:


> A little 32m from me
> 319.438s


It's all about the fish heatsink and 32m perfection !


----------



## 5erveD

GtiJason said:


> Time Spy Graphics: 5184
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/spy/10446433
> 
> 
> 
> Firestrike Graphics: 19199
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/21703315


You got the OC panel working on the RX 580 Strix ? Did you needed to remove resistors for it to work ? 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn Moto G (4) met Tapatalk


----------



## GtiJason

5erveD said:


> You got the OC panel working on the RX 580 Strix ? Did you needed to remove resistors for it to work ?


Working mmm working you say, huh ? I'd say more of a mess than anything else, gave up on it real quick since there's plenty of better options.
Maybe this will help a bit, shows where the traces lead. Pretty sure you have to short some points like the blank copper pads on front (or add components ? probably where the traces end where ic's are missing. There is continuity from hotwire point until where I have marked on pic)

EDIT: think I gave up before saving the full pic but still might? help

Not sure the monitoring function even works properly, if so adding "+100mV" aka 50mV gpu core in AB makes MVDD overvolt as well


----------



## bigblock990

Extreme category
Prize Exempt

R20: 7224 / 8 = 903


----------



## neurotix

bigblock990 said:


> Extreme category
> Prize Exempt
> 
> R20: 7224 / 8 = 903


Awesome. Thanks for the pot picture :thumb:


----------



## 5erveD

GtiJason said:


> Working mmm working you say, huh ? I'd say more of a mess than anything else, gave up on it real quick since there's plenty of better options.
> Maybe this will help a bit, shows where the traces lead. Pretty sure you have to short some points like the blank copper pads on front (or add components ? probably where the traces end where ic's are missing. There is continuity from hotwire point until where I have marked on pic)
> 
> EDIT: think I gave up before saving the full pic but still might? help
> 
> Not sure the monitoring function even works properly, if so adding "+100mV" aka 50mV gpu core in AB makes MVDD overvolt as well
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yehw8NG7gjQ


Thanks for the pictures.
I am having the same on the gtx 1060 But when having the hotwire pads connected I get a black screen.
Card boots and goes into os and I am able to monitor the vgpu but it just doesnt give me a display.
Haven't had more time to check it out again. 

I am hoping Asus is able to give me more info on what has to be removed or connected but I aint sure if the info will reach me in time. Or even will reach me at all


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

I need that paste...gettin ready!


----------



## Kolby Powers

small update to my 32m score


----------



## d0minat0r

bigblock990 said:


> Extreme category
> Prize Exempt
> 
> R20: 7224 / 8 = 903


Can you tell what max mem you use?


----------



## Noxinite

Jpmboy said:


> Timespy. 5136
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/43557577


Added.



neurotix said:


> Hey guys, and @Noxinite
> 
> You commented you thought my build was nice looking before, I redid it recently in a new case.
> 
> The rear of the case has 10mm clearance where the back of the motherboard tray meets the rear tempered glass panel.
> 
> Suggestions for improvement?
> 
> Anyway, carry on benching. I don't think I can beat my current submissions.


Very nice. I recognise that lamp as well. XD Ikea special, haha.



GtiJason said:


> Time Spy Graphics: 5184
> http://www.3dmark.com/spy/10446433
> 
> Firestrike Graphics: 19199
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/21703315


Added.



bigblock990 said:


> Extreme category
> Prize Exempt
> 
> R20: 7224 / 8 = 903


Added.



Kolby Powers said:


> small update to my 32m score


Added.


----------



## neurotix

Noxinite said:


> Added.
> 
> 
> Very nice. I recognise that lamp as well. XD Ikea special, haha.
> 
> 
> Added.
> 
> 
> Added.
> 
> 
> Added.



Thanks mate. :thumb:

On second thought, I may be able to beat my current R20 score as Arctic's new AIO (Arctic Liquid Freezer II 360mm- 38mm thick rad and not an Asetek unit from my understanding) is a monster and I'm getting some greatly improved overclocks that I can actually cool now, but it will definitely require more testing. I can pass CPU-Z bench (562 ST/ 8821 MT or something) but I haven't tried Cinebench yet, and wouldn't be surprised if it still overwhelms my cooling (12 cores on 7nm runs SO hot, thus why we only see clocks of like 5500MHz at a best even with LN2, tmk). Generally, I just get a black screen reset and "CPU Over Temperature Error- Press F1" when that happened with my old build but with some tweaking I might be able to get a higher score without that happening. I may try later this week.


----------



## Glen-Alz-81

Here we go 

Gotta start somewhere.


----------



## neurotix

Glen-Alz-81 said:


> Here we go
> 
> Gotta start somewhere.


Really great SuperPi score. Better than my i5-7600k at 5GHz which makes 100% no sense at all unless I was doing something seriously wrong or something was misconfigured...

Wonder how I could improve it


----------



## Kolby Powers

and my first 3D score 

https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/43643230


----------



## Jpmboy

Kolby Powers said:


> and my first 3D score
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/43643230


Hellofa 580 - Fantastic score! Check the OP for requirements. I think the screenshot is missing GPU monitor ?


----------



## d0minat0r

Very hard to keep memory warm on Ln2. For 4Gb sasmung need positive temp for best clocks but under 10c got freez in benchmark. In the end finish 1900 for GPU in FS but the result not valid because tesselation is off. Tomorrow try again


----------



## d0minat0r

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/21731611

FS 21 431


----------



## Noxinite

Glen-Alz-81 said:


> Here we go
> 
> Gotta start somewhere.


Added - nice to see you can finally sub. Haha. 



neurotix said:


> Really great SuperPi score. Better than my i5-7600k at 5GHz which makes 100% no sense at all unless I was doing something seriously wrong or something was misconfigured...
> 
> Wonder how I could improve it


32M is very, very sensitive to memory frequency and speeds - hence why it is a very popular bench for overclockers.



Kolby Powers said:


> and my first 3D score
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/43643230


See below - GPU temp is required.



Jpmboy said:


> Hellofa 580 - Fantastic score! Check the OP for requirements. I think the screenshot is missing GPU monitor ?


^^



d0minat0r said:


> Very hard to keep memory warm on Ln2. For 4Gb sasmung need positive temp for best clocks but under 10c got freez in benchmark. In the end finish 1900 for GPU in FS but the result not valid because tesselation is off. Tomorrow try again


1900MHz?! :O



d0minat0r said:


> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/21731611
> 
> FS 21 431


Very nice!


----------



## tomekmak

My rebenches / ambient category:

Cinebench R20:

6 Cores, Result: 3253CB

Time Spy: 4 914

Validation: https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/43671755?

And Hulk's picture ;-)

And this is not last rebenches ;-)


----------



## d0minat0r

http://www.3dmark.com/spy/10495037
Time spy : 5785

Here is screenshot where card run 1900mhz but without OC memory and with disabled Tesselation. Card pass GT1 in TS but run out Ln2 and 55s GT2 freeze and close the 3dmark. Car run GT2 1850Mhz with around 1.45V and freeze when temperature hit -45c but for GT1 card need -80 for that clock.


----------



## tomekmak

And new rebench Time Spy result: 5062

https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/43675669?


----------



## tomekmak

New rebench Cinebench R20 - score: 3309 cores: 6


----------



## bigblock990

d0minat0r said:


> Can you tell what max mem you use?


IIRC I set maxmem 6000 for 4.3gb available.


----------



## Kolby Powers

new score now on Intel, this card do it all day long 

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/21743470


----------



## shar00750

*Freezer Burn 2019 Round 2 - GTX 460*

https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/43700240


----------



## Jumper118

Kolby Powers said:


> new score now on Intel, this card do it all day long
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/21743470


how much voltage are you using to get the core to this speed?


----------



## d0minat0r

Probably do not scale above 1.35v 1.4v


----------



## mllrkllr88

d0minat0r said:


> Probably do not scale above 1.35v 1.4v


Yeah this seems about right from what I've seen. My card does the dirty on water at 1.35v :thumb:


----------



## 5erveD

mllrkllr88 said:


> Yeah this seems about right from what I've seen. My card does the dirty on water at 1.35v :thumb:


Also it seems the rx 580 peforms the best in the temprange of -50 to -80/-90. C
Going lower will result in mem issues. 
Mem not overclocking anymore or pulling score way down.


----------



## Noxinite

tomekmak said:


> My rebenches / ambient category:
> 
> Cinebench R20:
> 
> 6 Cores, Result: 3253CB
> 
> Time Spy: 4 914
> 
> Validation: https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/43671755?
> 
> And Hulk's picture ;-)
> 
> And this is not last rebenches ;-)


Added.



d0minat0r said:


> http://www.3dmark.com/spy/10495037
> Time spy : 5785
> 
> Here is screenshot where card run 1900mhz but without OC memory and with disabled Tesselation. Card pass GT1 in TS but run out Ln2 and 55s GT2 freeze and close the 3dmark. Car run GT2 1850Mhz with around 1.45V and freeze when temperature hit -45c but for GT1 card need -80 for that clock.


Added.



tomekmak said:


> And new rebench Time Spy result: 5062
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/43675669?


Added.



tomekmak said:


> New rebench Cinebench R20 - score: 3309 cores: 6


Added.



Kolby Powers said:


> new score now on Intel, this card do it all day long
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/21743470


Added.



shar00750 said:


> Finally got a 8g card .
> fs = 20106 1750/2190 need some tweak .
> ts = 5568 1780/2190.


3DMark links please?


----------



## 1whiteshark1

FS: 19571
https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/43792078


----------



## tomekmak

Noxinite said:


> Added.


I can't see my score on table (Time Spy)


----------



## Noxinite

tomekmak said:


> I can't see my score on table (Time Spy)


It is in there, the score is just 4833 and not 5062 as this is the graphics score.


----------



## tomekmak

Rebench Firestrike, Graphics Score: 14711

Result: https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/43822853?


----------



## tomekmak

Rebench CB20, score: 3322


----------



## Kolby Powers

Heres an update to my FS Score: 20662 and my first TS Score 5438

https://www.3dmark.com/spy/10571619

https://www.3dmark.com/fs/21785519


----------



## Nikster

Nice card

Gesendet von meinem ELE-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## nmkr

5erveD said:


> Here are some possible leads for the use of the Asus OC panel 2 hotwire function for the GTX 1060 Strix OC gaming 6GB.
> I have done some extensive searching but there isn't much info to be found on the subject.
> Apart from Shamino R4E guide. Which can be found here:
> 
> downloads.hwbot.org/downloads/PDF/R4E_shamino_guide.pdf
> 
> With this knowledge and looking at some other cards I "ASSUME" this would be the way to hook up the panel.
> I am trying to get some of this info confirmed but not sure when that will be.
> 
> See the picture for info.
> 
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=314516&thumb=1
> 
> In order to overcome the power limit you could solder the shunt resistor.
> Also this mod isn't tested yet. And I am not sure if it is needed or would give any benefit.
> 
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=314518&thumb=1
> 
> The voltage controller is the uP 9511p. In which case you would need the FB pin, which is number 31.
> See attached picture. The datasheet is pretty easy to find if you search for uP 9511s.
> 
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=314522&thumb=1
> 
> The rambling Wig from the UK - AHOC, made a video about the controller.
> There is always something to learn from it.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X3Y_zbJOb7E
> 
> So this is what I was able to get up with. Use it in your advantage but not any garantee is giving that these mods actually work. I haven't done them myself yet as I am waiting for some conformation which could take a few weeks. But I wanted to share what I was able to find.
> If you have any more questions just ask! I might be able to help out or not ;-)
> Please, keep us informed if you find anything that works or some other things to modify the card.
> It never hurts to help!
> 
> Now, have fun and go murder some cards!


due the research from 5erveD and some trial and error found the 2 points for the 1060 strix.
slapped 2 20k pots on it with an switch and tried with sucess 

picture made in paint, happy modding.


----------



## 5erveD

nmkr said:


> due the research from 5erveD and some trial and error found the 2 points for the 1060 strix.
> slapped 2 20k pots on it with an switch and tried with sucess
> 
> picture made in paint, happy modding.


I can confirm those mod points.

https://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=326294&thumb=1


----------



## mllrkllr88

Good work guys!


----------



## KaRtA82

Ok, few results for my entry. Been super limited with time, energy and hardware, but as they say bench what you have.

No 3d results, as I have no card that meets the requirements. Have some ambient results, but that'll probably upset their standings. 

These are my best scores too, not sandbagging like we aussies usually do  Good luck and happy benching to all.


R20 - 3900X 12 core - 813.25/core (Easy 3900X Record too!)

Superpi - 7700K - 261.035s

PiFast - 7700k - 9.03s


Thanks for the space, and to the organizers and sponsors. Without you guys, this hobby would be dead.


----------



## bigblock990

Extreme Category Update

R20: 7332 / 8 = 916.5

Superpi 32m: 252.163s

Pifast: 8.72s


----------



## GtiJason

KaRtA82 said:


> Ok, few results for my entry. Been super limited with time, energy and hardware, but as they say bench what you have.
> 
> These are my best scores too, not sandbagging like we aussies usually do  Good luck and happy benching to all.
> R20 - 3900X 12 core - 813.25/core (Easy 3900X Record too!)
> Superpi - 7700K - 261.035s
> PiFast - 7700k - 9.03s
> 
> Thanks for the space, and to the organizers and sponsors. Without you guys, this hobby would be dead.


Nice job Karta, long live MOCF !
Thanks for the space, and to the organizers and sponsors. Without you guys, this hobby would be dead
I AGREE 100%. . . 

- If that's the 3900x you had for sale, can't believe no one scooped it up from you. Price was great


----------



## mllrkllr88

I milked my card for as much as she will give with my temps. 

Time Spy = 5403
https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/43963390


----------



## Cautilus

Just putting this in here as a placeholder for the ambient category if I don't get time to do a proper bench before the end of the comp. Thanks for organising this!


----------



## Noxinite

tomekmak said:


> Rebench Firestrike, Graphics Score: 14711
> 
> Result: https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/43822853?


Added.



tomekmak said:


> Rebench CB20, score: 3322


Added.



Kolby Powers said:


> Heres an update to my FS Score: 20662 and my first TS Score 5438
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/spy/10571619
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/fs/21785519


FS added. TS rejected as the Temp graph goes below 20C (that's why the scale has dropped to show below 20C).



KaRtA82 said:


> Ok, few results for my entry. Been super limited with time, energy and hardware, but as they say bench what you have.
> 
> No 3d results, as I have no card that meets the requirements. Have some ambient results, but that'll probably upset their standings.
> 
> These are my best scores too, not sandbagging like we aussies usually do  Good luck and happy benching to all.
> 
> R20 - 3900X 12 core - 813.25/core (Easy 3900X Record too!)
> 
> Superpi - 7700K - 261.035s
> 
> PiFast - 7700k - 9.03s
> 
> Thanks for the space, and to the organizers and sponsors. Without you guys, this hobby would be dead.


Added. Thanks. 



bigblock990 said:


> Extreme Category Update
> 
> R20: 7332 / 8 = 916.5
> 
> Superpi 32m: 252.163s
> 
> Pifast: 8.72s


Added.



mllrkllr88 said:


> I milked my card for as much as she will give with my temps.
> 
> Time Spy = 5403
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/43963390


Added.



Cautilus said:


> Just putting this in here as a placeholder for the ambient category if I don't get time to do a proper bench before the end of the comp. Thanks for organising this!


Added.


----------



## 1whiteshark1

Is my score invalid or was it just missed?


----------



## Noxinite

1whiteshark1 said:


> Is my score invalid or was it just missed?


Missed sorry. Added now.


----------



## bigblock990

Got some 3d placeholders. Big shoutout to mllrkllr88 for letting me thrash on his 1060 

Firestrike: 15,544 https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/43990205
Timespy: 4742 https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/44018425


----------



## KaRtA82

GtiJason said:


> Nice job Karta, long live MOCF !
> Thanks for the space, and to the organizers and sponsors. Without you guys, this hobby would be dead
> I AGREE 100%. . .
> 
> - If that's the 3900x you had for sale, can't believe no one scooped it up from you. Price was great


Thanks mate.

Have no fear, 3900X CPU has been purchased by a freakin' legend of a man in our community. He will receive hopefully at Computex if the Coronavirus doesn't ruin the plans.


----------



## P5ych01982

count me in please....Extreme

spi 32m = 251,45s
pifast = 8,72s
R20 = 7164p


----------



## P5ych01982

Update R20 = 5516 p
used LN2 Pot by BartX...Honeycomb one ;-)


----------



## mllrkllr88

Awesome scores Tino! Killing it 

Pifast 11.01
For a 4-dimmer I couldn't be happier with the mem OC.


----------



## P5ych01982

mllrkllr88 said:


> Awesome scores Tino! Killing it
> 
> Pifast 11.01
> For a 4-dimmer I couldn't be happier with the mem OC.


Thanks David, i think Ranking needs to be updated^^

Holy, your Board is flying with these Mems...very nice !


----------



## Kolby Powers

Update to my scores^^

rebenched all scores this week 

TS 5529 https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/44085779
FS 20756 https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/44086165

This RX580 is just insane

R20 5591
PiFast 10,93
32M 311.022


----------



## d0minat0r

Amazing card bro! What asic of card?


----------



## jiccman1965

*JICCMAN1965/TIME SPY/4552*

http://www.3dmark.com/spy/10411560


----------



## Kolby Powers

d0minat0r said:


> Amazing card bro! What asic of card?


77,7 😎


----------



## bigblock990

Extreme Category update
No surprise but 1060 gets rekt by 580, on ln2 I couldn't even beat ambient firestrike scores :laughings

Firestrike: 18668 https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/44124953
Timespy: 5819 https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/44123607


----------



## Kolby Powers

bigblock990 said:


> Extreme Category update
> No surprise but 1060 gets rekt by 580, on ln2 I couldn't even beat ambient firestrike scores :laughings
> 
> Firestrike: 18668 https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/44124953
> Timespy: 5819 https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/44123607


Did you tryed higher CPU/Mem settings? Helped a lot to my FS score


----------



## Nikster

3Dmark update

TS

5426

https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/43175847



FS

20571

https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/44146564




RiG

https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20200126/4552722b3a56c8369a20437650659dd1.jpg


----------



## Glen-Alz-81

Ambient submission

R20 3941

Best i have atm.


----------



## 5erveD

Is it possible to get a update on the first page with the all the right scores ?
And last comp we had a timer running down to exact time the comp lasts. 
Can't seem to find that one now. 

TIA


----------



## Noxinite

bigblock990 said:


> Got some 3d placeholders. Big shoutout to mllrkllr88 for letting me thrash on his 1060
> 
> Firestrike: 15,544 https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/43990205
> Timespy: 4742 https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/44018425


Added.



P5ych01982 said:


> count me in please....Extreme
> 
> spi 32m = 251,45s
> pifast = 8,72s
> R20 = 7164p


Added.



P5ych01982 said:


> Update R20 = 5516 p
> used LN2 Pot by BartX...Honeycomb one ;-)


Added.



mllrkllr88 said:


> Awesome scores Tino! Killing it
> 
> Pifast 11.01
> For a 4-dimmer I couldn't be happier with the mem OC.


Added.



Kolby Powers said:


> Update to my scores^^
> 
> rebenched all scores this week
> 
> TS 5529 https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/44085779
> FS 20756 https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/44086165
> 
> This RX580 is just insane
> 
> R20 5591
> PiFast 10,93
> 32M 311.022


Hmmmm. Added.



jiccman1965 said:


> http://www.3dmark.com/spy/10411560


Added.



bigblock990 said:


> Extreme Category update
> No surprise but 1060 gets rekt by 580, on ln2 I couldn't even beat ambient firestrike scores :laughings
> 
> Firestrike: 18668 https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/44124953
> Timespy: 5819 https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/44123607


Added.



Nikster said:


> 3Dmark update
> 
> TS
> 
> 5426
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/43175847
> 
> FS
> 
> 20571
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/44146564
> 
> RiG


Added.



Glen-Alz-81 said:


> Ambient submission
> 
> R20 3941
> 
> Best i have atm.


Added.



5erveD said:


> Is it possible to get a update on the first page with the all the right scores ?
> And last comp we had a timer running down to exact time the comp lasts.
> Can't seem to find that one now.
> 
> TIA


Bah, no rest around here.


----------



## Kolby Powers

Sorry added wrong CB20 score 

heres the right one with background

R20 4474 6core

and a short vid of the RX580 Run 
https://www.instagram.com/p/B8wHZ8CIuxv/?utm_source=ig_web_copy_link


----------



## Noxinite

Kolby Powers said:


> Sorry added wrong CB20 score
> 
> heres the right one with background
> 
> R20 4474 6core
> 
> and a short vid of the RX580 Run
> https://www.instagram.com/p/B8wHZ8CIuxv/?utm_source=ig_web_copy_link


Added CB20 and you have PM incoming.


----------



## Kolby Powers

heres a better one

https://www.instagram.com/p/B86boDpIXKm/?utm_source=ig_web_copy_link

have fun


----------



## Bullshooter250

@ bigblock990 what for VGPU give you your Card?


----------



## 5erveD

Noxinite said:


> Added.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bah, no rest around here.


No rest for the Wicked!

Man, these rx 580 are a PITA to work with when mem is cold. 
FFS!


----------



## 5erveD

Bullshooter250 said:


> @ bigblock990 what for VGPU give you your Card?


I think he did max 1.6v.
The card is fully modded by MLLR


----------



## mllrkllr88

Kolby Powers said:


> heres a better one
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/B86boDpIXKm/?utm_source=ig_web_copy_link
> 
> have fun


I saw the score at the end there, very impressive :thumb: You must have cracked the mythical 1700MHz...

I just put my card on LM today, and I gained quite a but I can barely manage 1650...


----------



## GtiJason

mllrkllr88 said:


> I saw the score at the end there, very impressive :thumb: You must have cracked the mythical 1700MHz...
> 
> I just put my card on LM today, and I gained quite a but I can barely manage 1650...


I tried every trick I could think of with the ambient hardware I have last night.I used your score of 5403 (was the top score at the time I checked) as the target and went to work. A solid 9 hours or so later I finally said goodnight . . . at 5:19am ***

3dMark TimeSpy gpu score : 5404
https://www.3dmark.com/spy/10683750


----------



## Kolby Powers

mllrkllr88 said:


> I saw the score at the end there, very impressive :thumb: You must have cracked the mythical 1700MHz...
> 
> I just put my card on LM today, and I gained quite a but I can barely manage 1650...


Cant get 1700 with 20C Water but not far away


----------



## bigblock990

Bullshooter250 said:


> @ bigblock990 what for VGPU give you your Card?


1.62vgpu on load for 2700 timespy. I didn't push any higher because its borrowed card from mllrkllr88. Didn't want to kill it


----------



## d0minat0r

https://www.3dmark.com/spy/10678899


----------



## diggiddi

How do you get the box with the check mark at bottom right of screen to appear after you've run the bench?


----------



## diggiddi

Hope this is valid


----------



## diggiddi

Firestrike upload

https://www.3dmark.com/fs/21900040


----------



## GtiJason

d0minat0r said:


> https://www.3dmark.com/fs/21857363
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/spy/10678899


Looks like driver crashed during FireStrike GT2 , still solid score. and 2/4 on KS, you running fully naked... as in no heatsink no IHS !


----------



## Mikecdm

all i could squeeze out of my chip


----------



## SArie_

*Participation in Freezer Burn 2019*

Hello Overclock.net Admin-Mod team, 
I'm SArie_ (read as Arie_S )
And here's my submission
1) Time spy
2) Fire Strike
3) SuperPi 32M
4) Cinnebench R20
5) PiFast
I'm new to oc scene and learning up so please do bear with me


----------



## d0minat0r

GtiJason said:


> Looks like driver crashed during FireStrike GT2 , still solid score. and 2/4 on KS, you running fully naked... as in no heatsink no IHS !


Driver crashed after GT2 because memory too cold. Cold form pot no go to GPU go to memory and memory freez very fast can not heat but in ORB link all is clear . This 9900KS and 3/4 dead work only 2core  this is reason why cores disabled can not boot OS over 2 cores


----------



## mllrkllr88

GtiJason said:


> 3dMark TimeSpy gpu score : 5404


Nice score, and nice card :h34r-smi:thumb:


----------



## diggiddi

mllrkllr88 said:


> Nice score, and nice card :h34r-smi:thumb:


How do you get the box with the check mark at bottom right of screen to appear after you've run the bench like the previous poster?


----------



## Jpmboy

GtiJason said:


> I tried every trick I could think of with the ambient hardware I have last night.I used your score of 5403 (was the top score at the time I checked) as the target and went to work. A solid 9 hours or so later I finally said goodnight . . . at 5:19am ***
> 
> 3dMark TimeSpy gpu score : 5404
> https://www.3dmark.com/spy/10683750


Love the exchange with Jonathan! :thumb:
+1


----------



## DanKadr

SPi 32M and PiFast scores


----------



## mllrkllr88

diggiddi said:


> How do you get the box with the check mark at bottom right of screen to appear after you've run the bench like the previous poster?


Not quite sure what you are asking? Benchmate can save as many results as you want. You can just hit save result again, and it will make a screenshot for you.


----------



## keeph8n

I don't think he understood how to bring that up. On the benchmate interface there is a button called save score/bench/result etc and you will get the box in the bottom right


----------



## diggiddi

keeph8n said:


> I don't think he understood how to bring that up. On the benchmate interface there is a button called save score/bench/result etc and you will get the box in the bottom right


THX exactly the info I needed repped up, OTOH without that does that invalidate my submissions?


----------



## GtiJason

diggiddi said:


> How do you get the box with the check mark at bottom right of screen to appear after you've run the bench like the previous poster?


Are you talking about the BenchMate window with the green checkmark ?

https://community.hwbot.org/topic/190025-the-official-benchmate-support-thread/

https://onedrive.live.com/download?...35C8AE0A91FA4DD9!3404&authkey=APwFsopOsUTiZlg


----------



## Glen-Alz-81

Hopefully just a place holder atm.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/21922274


----------



## Fastfat1597

Hopefully, I will be able to optimize it some more tomorrow and fix anything if I missed anything.
I can't quite fit R20 on the screen fully.


----------



## shar00750

FS- 20106
https://www.3dmark.com/fs/21744112
TS-5568
https://www.3dmark.com/spy/10508175
CBR20 = 7183


----------



## Hohenlingus

*Pifast Submission*

Last minute decision to enter


----------



## Hohenlingus

https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/44290520
https://www.3dmark.com/fs/21926713


----------



## KaRtA82

Final scores, not sure any more is going to happen with the problems I had (moisture, dud memory and coldslow). Please excuse the rubbish rig pic, it's been a rough couple of days.

Extreme category
Timespy - 5233 - https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/44291003

Firestrike - 19449 - https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/44258998


----------



## Nikster

2D update with my 8086K Ambiente.

PiFast
-----------



32m
------------



Update



R20
-------



Update




RiG Pic
------------


Nice Comp, thanks for mods


----------



## P5ych01982

update 32m

250,679


----------



## mllrkllr88

Small update pifast:


----------



## KaRtA82

All you ambient guys with 5.8G chips are making me so jelous.


----------



## d0minat0r

mllrkllr88 said:


> Small update pifast:


liquid metal between block and CPU? amazing 4c delta


----------



## Nikster

That's the realtime bug

Gesendet von meinem ELE-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chilli-Man

Unfortunately between lack of time and gear dying I never got past the testing stage. Anyway here's a few test runs.

R20









Timespy
https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/44331629









Firestrike
https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/44331665









Rig Pic


----------



## 5erveD

Well, where to start.

Had way to much trouble with the RX 580 on cold.
Had a first session with was pretty solid but the 2nd and so on it only gave me more issues. 
Mem cold bug, degradation or something else , who knows. 

Normally I enjoy taking gpu's cold but this one wasn't so much fun :-(

Here are my scores. could have done way better but due to lack of time and a wicked amount of work I didnt had room to improve.
Not going for the topspots and am happy if I get a random draw 
I am not even sure if my screens are valid

I do always enjoy these comps and want to thank all those involved keeping this alive and making this possible.
Keep up the great work. I really appreciate your effort!
Als want to thank the sponsors for making it possible to distribute some of these awesome prizes!


Time Spy: 5598 Link: https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/44331451
Fire Strike: 18806 Link: https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/44331478
Cinebench R20: 6758
Spi 32M: 266.251s
Pifast: 11.61s


----------



## d0minat0r

CINEBENCH R20: 3716

Super_PI_32M: 261.971

pifast: 8.86


----------



## Glen-Alz-81

Firestrike update http://www.3dmark.com/fs/21939807 19073

Timespy ambient submission http://www.3dmark.com/spy/10803230 5120


----------



## Noxinite

Nice last minute scores people!

As per normal, nothing will be updated until the competition has closed & we (the mods) are happy with the final scoreboard.

Also note that if anyone edits their posts for any reason after the deadline, then their scores will not be counted.


----------



## afrom1

Firestrike 19060 ambinet
https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/44336384?


----------



## Fluxmaven

I liked this PC a lot better when it was a copper loop with a GTX 1080 lol. It was still fun to do something with it one last time before she gets parted out for good.


----------



## aGeoM

Hi all

Last hour participation

Time Spy: 5249 Link: http://www.3dmark.com/spy/10792641
Fire Strike: 14670 Link: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/21931828
Cinebench R20 : 4555 
PIFast : 18.98s
SuperPI : 514.506s















































System


----------



## Bullshooter250

Time Spy 
6019
https://www.3dmark.com/spy/10718206

Fire Strike
21003
https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/44344041

R20
7043

PiFast 
8,90

32M
297,312


----------



## GUnit

Just my luck. I posted this last night; and I can't find it on the forum, so here it is again.

Here is all I have to show after hours of attempts these last weeks.

Cinebench R20 Score: 1287/4 = 321.75

Pifast Score: 17.04

SuperPi 32M Score: 469.360

I was going to use my Ryzen 2600 for this competition. I soon found out that my overclock that tested stable with games and some bench loads wasn't Cinebench R20 stable. I eventually gave up trying to find the highest overclock that would let CBR20 complete, and tried testing the RX580 I bought.
Whenever I tried running Firestrike or Timespy, the sytem info check would never complete. After turning system info off the benches would complete, so I knew the RX580 was good to go.

It was time to get out my trusty Z77 and 3570k to get the posted 2D benches and find the RX580's limits. A few Mhz later I found out that the 3DMark benches wouldn't complete with the core at much over 1420Mhz. I was going to mess with the memory timings anyway, so I figured I'd use the Bios mod to add more core voltage too. I tried many combinations of memory timings, voltages and power limits; but it didn't make much difference. Even with max power limits and 1.3V on the core, the 3dMark benches wouldn't complete once the core got near 1450Mhz or more. 

No visible artifacts, just one of three things. Either a scene freeze or black screen flashes that return to a empty result window with error message, or black screen lockup. Other 3D benches would run and not show artifacts until the core was well over 1500Mhz. Temperature readings were in the 60s to low 70s at the most. 

I kept trying night after night; and finally Timespy completed with the core at 1470Mhz and a memory timing tweak. I quickly got all the windows arranged for the screenshot and found out that this new version of 3DMark won't save the result without a license. Well, I didn't exactly rage quit; but I did run from the room screaming. When I came back I figured I may as well run Firestrike with the dialed in overclock. Firestrike didn't complete, and returned to the empty result window with error message. Ahh, insult to injury.

At least I'm in the lucky draw.
Thanks Mods.


----------



## d0minat0r

We wait for german Blitzkrieg 😄


----------



## mllrkllr88

NICE!! Keep them coming, get those subs in


----------



## 5erveD

Forgot to post rig picture.
Hoping to get in on time


----------



## mllrkllr88

That is a sweet looking bench room you have there, show us more 

I love the fish GPU too


----------



## P5ych01982

Timespy Last Minute 5696 ---> too bad -.-

https://www.3dmark.com/spy/10811408


----------



## Samsarulz

3D FS = 10468
https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/44350182

3D TS = 4017
https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/44350097

R20 = 2837
Spi32M = 552.985s
PiFast = 17.04s


----------



## mllrkllr88

That's a wrap everyone! The competition is now over. Any submissions made past this point, or any prior submissions edited after this time stamp will be invalid. 

I want to thank all the participants and the sponsors for making this happen! Over the next few weeks we will scrutinize all of the results and announce the winners in a different thread. Stay tuned...


----------



## Noxinite

GG!


----------



## Glen-Alz-81

Thanks to the organisers!


----------



## P5ych01982

Thanks Guys, was fun to bench


----------



## Nikster

Thanks for all!!! 

Gesendet von meinem ELE-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bullshooter250

Thanks Guys for this nice Competion


----------



## MasterbitzOC

Thanks to the Organizers, and good luck to all


----------



## 5erveD

mllrkllr88 said:


> That is a sweet looking bench room you have there, show us more
> 
> 
> 
> I love the fish GPU too


Fish ftw!

I'll shoot some pics of the bench room 
I also find it cool to see what other people have for rooms. 


Verstuurd vanaf mijn Moto G (4) met Tapatalk


----------



## neurotix

Thank you for running this event.


----------



## d0minat0r

Thx for organization and moderation!

Rx580 hard to bench is very nonconsistetnt but in the end made some not bad results


----------



## Kolby Powers

thanks to all and nice comp


----------



## Jpmboy




----------



## GtiJason

Great Competition from everyone, Good Job benchers !

Let's not forget to thank the leading brands in the bench community and the support they give

OCN, ASRock, Team Group / T-Force and Kingpin Cooling ... you guys the real MVP's


----------



## bigblock990

Thanks to the organizers, moderation team, and all the sponsors!!


----------



## tomekmak

Thanks. That was my 1st one as official after 15 years of break from OC ;-)
That was awesome ;-)


----------



## Noxinite

GtiJason said:


> I tried every trick I could think of with the ambient hardware I have last night.I used your score of 5403 (was the top score at the time I checked) as the target and went to work. A solid 9 hours or so later I finally said goodnight . . . at 5:19am ***
> 
> 3dMark TimeSpy gpu score : 5404
> https://www.3dmark.com/spy/10683750


Added.



d0minat0r said:


> https://www.3dmark.com/spy/10678899


Added.



diggiddi said:


> Hope this is valid


Not added - no Benchmate.



diggiddi said:


> Firestrike upload
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/fs/21900040


Added.



Mikecdm said:


> all i could squeeze out of my chip


Added.



SArie_ said:


> Hello Overclock.net Admin-Mod team,
> I'm SArie_ (read as Arie_S )
> And here's my submission
> 1) Time spy
> 2) Fire Strike
> 3) SuperPi 32M
> 4) Cinnebench R20
> 5) PiFast
> I'm new to oc scene and learning up so please do bear with me


Added 2D, the 3D benchmarks were missing a Futuremark link.



DanKadr said:


> SPi 32M and PiFast scores


Added.



Glen-Alz-81 said:


> Hopefully just a place holder atm.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/21922274


Not added - HWInfo is not allowed in the rules.



Fastfat1597 said:


> Hopefully, I will be able to optimize it some more tomorrow and fix anything if I missed anything.
> I can't quite fit R20 on the screen fully.


Added.



shar00750 said:


> FS- 20106
> https://www.3dmark.com/fs/21744112
> TS-5568
> https://www.3dmark.com/spy/10508175
> CBR20 = 7183


Added.



Hohenlingus said:


> Last minute decision to enter


Added.



Hohenlingus said:


> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/44290520
> https://www.3dmark.com/fs/21926713


Not added - full 3D benchmarks not run and HWMonitor missing.



KaRtA82 said:


> Final scores, not sure any more is going to happen with the problems I had (moisture, dud memory and coldslow). Please excuse the rubbish rig pic, it's been a rough couple of days.
> 
> Extreme category
> Timespy - 5233 - https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/44291003
> 
> Firestrike - 19449 - https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/44258998


Added.



Nikster said:


> 2D update with my 8086K Ambiente.
> 
> PiFast
> -----------
> 
> 32m
> ------------
> 
> Update
> 
> R20
> -------
> 
> Update
> 
> RiG Pic
> ------------
> 
> Nice Comp, thanks for mods


Added.



P5ych01982 said:


> update 32m
> 
> 250,679


Added.



mllrkllr88 said:


> Small update pifast:


Added.



Chilli-Man said:


> Unfortunately between lack of time and gear dying I never got past the testing stage. Anyway here's a few test runs.
> 
> R20
> 
> Timespy
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/44331629
> 
> Firestrike
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/44331665
> 
> Rig Pic


Added.



5erveD said:


> Well, where to start.
> 
> Had way to much trouble with the RX 580 on cold.
> Had a first session with was pretty solid but the 2nd and so on it only gave me more issues.
> Mem cold bug, degradation or something else , who knows.
> 
> Normally I enjoy taking gpu's cold but this one wasn't so much fun :-(
> 
> Here are my scores. could have done way better but due to lack of time and a wicked amount of work I didnt had room to improve.
> Not going for the topspots and am happy if I get a random draw
> I am not even sure if my screens are valid
> 
> I do always enjoy these comps and want to thank all those involved keeping this alive and making this possible.
> Keep up the great work. I really appreciate your effort!
> Als want to thank the sponsors for making it possible to distribute some of these awesome prizes!
> 
> 
> Time Spy: 5598 Link: https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/44331451
> Fire Strike: 18806 Link: https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/44331478
> Cinebench R20: 6758
> Spi 32M: 266.251s
> Pifast: 11.61s


Added.



d0minat0r said:


> CINEBENCH R20: 3716
> 
> Super_PI_32M: 261.971
> 
> pifast: 8.86


Added.



Glen-Alz-81 said:


> Firestrike update http://www.3dmark.com/fs/21939807 19073
> 
> Timespy ambient submission http://www.3dmark.com/spy/10803230 5120


Not added - HWInfo not allowed in the rules.



afrom1 said:


> Firestrike 19060 ambinet
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/44336384?


Added.



Fluxmaven said:


> I liked this PC a lot better when it was a copper loop with a GTX 1080 lol. It was still fun to do something with it one last time before she gets parted out for good.


2D added, 3D invalid as no Futuremark links.



aGeoM said:


> Hi all
> 
> Last hour participation
> 
> Time Spy: 5249 Link: http://www.3dmark.com/spy/10792641
> Fire Strike: 14670 Link: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/21931828
> Cinebench R20 : 4555
> PIFast : 18.98s
> SuperPI : 514.506s
> 
> System


Added.



GUnit said:


> Just my luck. I posted this last night; and I can't find it on the forum, so here it is again.
> 
> Here is all I have to show after hours of attempts these last weeks.
> 
> Cinebench R20 Score: 1287/4 = 321.75
> 
> Pifast Score: 17.04
> 
> SuperPi 32M Score: 469.360
> 
> I was going to use my Ryzen 2600 for this competition. I soon found out that my overclock that tested stable with games and some bench loads wasn't Cinebench R20 stable. I eventually gave up trying to find the highest overclock that would let CBR20 complete, and tried testing the RX580 I bought.
> Whenever I tried running Firestrike or Timespy, the sytem info check would never complete. After turning system info off the benches would complete, so I knew the RX580 was good to go.
> 
> It was time to get out my trusty Z77 and 3570k to get the posted 2D benches and find the RX580's limits. A few Mhz later I found out that the 3DMark benches wouldn't complete with the core at much over 1420Mhz. I was going to mess with the memory timings anyway, so I figured I'd use the Bios mod to add more core voltage too. I tried many combinations of memory timings, voltages and power limits; but it didn't make much difference. Even with max power limits and 1.3V on the core, the 3dMark benches wouldn't complete once the core got near 1450Mhz or more.
> 
> No visible artifacts, just one of three things. Either a scene freeze or black screen flashes that return to a empty result window with error message, or black screen lockup. Other 3D benches would run and not show artifacts until the core was well over 1500Mhz. Temperature readings were in the 60s to low 70s at the most.
> 
> I kept trying night after night; and finally Timespy completed with the core at 1470Mhz and a memory timing tweak. I quickly got all the windows arranged for the screenshot and found out that this new version of 3DMark won't save the result without a license. Well, I didn't exactly rage quit; but I did run from the room screaming. When I came back I figured I may as well run Firestrike with the dialed in overclock. Firestrike didn't complete, and returned to the empty result window with error message. Ahh, insult to injury.
> 
> At least I'm in the lucky draw.
> Thanks Mods.


Added.



Bullshooter250 said:


> Time Spy
> 6019
> https://www.3dmark.com/spy/10718206
> 
> Fire Strike
> 21003
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/44344041
> 
> R20
> 7043
> 
> PiFast
> 8,90
> 
> 32M
> 297,312


Not added - edited after the deadline.



5erveD said:


> Forgot to post rig picture.
> Hoping to get in on time


Should have been in first post, but fine. 



P5ych01982 said:


> Timespy Last Minute 5696 ---> too bad -.-
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/spy/10811408


Added.



Samsarulz said:


> 3D FS = 10468
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/44350182
> 
> 3D TS = 4017
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/44350097
> 
> R20 = 2837
> Spi32M = 552.985s
> PiFast = 17.04s


Added 2D, 3D not valid as no GPUTemp.

If your score is not in this list and has been missed then you have 24 hours to mention it before we finalise results.


----------



## Glen-Alz-81

****. Don't believe i used hwinfo instead of hwmonitor....

You now i almost asked someone to check my submissions just incase something was missing or wrong.

Unbelievable.


----------



## Jpmboy

Glen-Alz-81 said:


> ****. Don't believe i used hwinfo instead of hwmonitor....
> 
> You now i almost asked someone to check my submissions just incase something was missing or wrong.
> 
> Unbelievable.


All minimal requirements for an acceptable sub were available in Post #1 for you to see. Why ask someone else?


----------



## Glen-Alz-81

Jpmboy said:


> All minimal requirements for an acceptable sub were available in Post #1 for you to see. Why ask someone else?


Yeah, i just mis-read HWinfo/HWmonitor.

Reason i almost asked is because they were fairly late submissions and being my first comp i was a little paranoid i'd maybe made a mistake. Which i did..lol


----------



## diggiddi

I specifically asked mod about this issue


----------



## Noxinite

Glen-Alz-81 said:


> Yeah, i just mis-read HWinfo/HWmonitor.
> 
> Reason i almost asked is because they were fairly late submissions and being my first comp i was a little paranoid i'd maybe made a mistake. Which i did..lol


Everyone needs to start somewhere. 



diggiddi said:


> I specifically asked mod about this issue


GtiJason posted an explanation to help you out.


----------



## Bullshooter250

Why i added after Deadline? It was postet at 29.02.2020 5:29 PM Pacific Time. You must look at your Server.


----------



## Noxinite

Bullshooter250 said:


> Why i added after Deadline? It was postet at 29.02.2020 5:29 PM Pacific Time. You must look at your Server.


Oops, will fix.


----------



## Jpmboy

Glen-Alz-81 said:


> Yeah, i just mis-read HWinfo/HWmonitor.
> 
> Reason i almost asked is because they were fairly late submissions and being my first comp i was a little paranoid i'd maybe made a mistake. Which i did..lol


ah, geeze. Ask next time! We're here to help.


----------



## mllrkllr88

The results thread can be found here!

https://www.overclock.net/forum/410...2019-round-3-results-thread.html#post28366626

Thanks again to everyone involved, you made it possible


----------



## diggiddi

Thx for prizes


----------



## ucode

Jpmboy said:


> you have a copy of BM0.11 I assume... can you test to verify the "fixes"?



Sorry I missed this. No, at the time I was going by a post on HWBOT



On 1/14/2020 at 10:46 PM said:


> You are probably using a CPU that is currently not supported. The AES-NI instruction set is necessary for now to do fast file integrity checks.
> 
> The next version, BenchMate 0.11, won't need the instruction set and runs even on socket 775. That's the oldest platform I have here for testing. It will be available for download in the next couple of days (asap).



Well it's now August and I still haven't seen higher than 10.5 so don't know what happened there. Sorry if I made it seem I already had 0.11. 
Looking at the results I doubt I would have been near the top but might have been fun all the same.


----------

